# Cubing in Colorado



## PuzzledCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a thread for cubers in Colorado!


----------



## Mirzon (Jan 7, 2016)

Where in Colorado?
I am in Highlands Ranch.


----------



## pjk (Jan 7, 2016)

There is also this thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44417-Colorado-cubers
Perhaps I should merge them. If this thread gets more active I'll merge them.

There is also the Mile High FB group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/milehighspeedcubing/


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 27, 2016)

3 week old thread but I'll put my name out there anyway. I'm from Pueblo Colorado


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm in Denver


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm at USAFA. I'll try to get a comp here soon.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 22, 2017)

1 year bump? Sorry if I necroed 

Anyone near the Springs?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello,

Almost one year bump. Seeing as I just joined the forums, I figured that I should see if I could get the thread going again. I live in Monument CO, and I would like to see if we could keep this thread going pretty consistently by sharing thing about each other. That is if anybody would like to do that. 

Question to start this off: Are you planning on attending and competing at US Nationals 2018, and if so what event(s) are you hoping to do best at? I am going and I would like to make the second or third round of Pyraminx, Skewb, 2x2, and Square 1. At least 2 out of 4 of those events.


----------



## picklewizard21 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey, any talk of comps coming up.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

picklewizard21 said:


> Hey, any talk of comps coming up.


Well Yes and No.
There is a friend of mine that is trying to get a two day competition held with his father for July 16-17 in I believe Castle Rock, CO but they have been unable to get in contact with one of the Delegates for Colorado (Daniel Hayes, and AJ Blair). I know that they have all the events, cutoff times, schedule, etc. ready but unless they get a Delegate they are unable to host the competition. I myself have tried as well to contact Daniel, since I worked with him back in November 2017 for the competition that I hosted, but I have yet to hear anything back from him as well, and so I can not know if he can delegate the competition. I hope that they do end up having the competition, but for now we have to wait and see.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well Yes and No.
> There is a friend of mine that is trying to get a two day competition held with his father for July 16-17 in I believe Castle Rock, CO but they have been unable to get in contact with one of the Delegates for Colorado (Daniel Hayes, and AJ Blair). I know that they have all the events, cutoff times, schedule, etc. ready but unless they get a Delegate they are unable to host the competition. I myself have tried as well to contact Daniel, since I worked with him back in November 2017 for the competition that I hosted, but I have yet to hear anything back from him as well, and so I can not know if he can delegate the competition. I hope that they do end up having the competition, but for now we have to wait and see.



That's actually really good to know! Thanks!

I think there's also rumor that there might be a comp in broomfield, not sure about the details.

(ps i still need that tshirt haha)

Edit
To the above question, I'll also be attending nats, doing 2, 3, pyra and skewb. Hoping i can make R2 of 3, 2 and Skewb. I also am hoping for a competition on either a saturday in may or a sunday in june, as i need to qualify for more events.

Edit 2: Yeah there is speak of a comp in boulder may 26-27


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> That's actually really good to know! Thanks!
> 
> I think there's also rumor that there might be a comp in broomfield, not sure about the details.
> 
> ...


There might be more information regarding competitions in Colorado on the MileHighSpeedcubing Facebook page. I do not have Facebook, so I do not know what is going on, on the page. But if you have a Facebook account you can check it out.

Now regarding your T-shirt. I have sent your father 4 emails since November tellng him that I have the shirt ready for pick up, since he told me that you live locally and that you or he was going to pick it up, and he also told me that he will let me know when he is up our way. So if you want your shirt please let me know if you are up our way. I can ship it to you as well but when I originally sent the invoices out for the shirt your father said that instead of me charging him for shipping he would pick up the shirt. Long Story Short: "If you want the shirt, get the dad"


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> There might be more information regarding competitions in Colorado on the MileHighSpeedcubing Facebook page. I do not have Facebook, so I do not know what is going on, on the page. But if you have a Facebook account you can check it out.
> 
> Now regarding your T-shirt. I have sent your father 4 emails since November tellng him that I have the shirt ready for pick up, since he told me that you live locally and that you or he was going to pick it up, and he also told me that he will let me know when he is up our way. So if you want your shirt please let me know if you are up our way. I can ship it to you as well but when I originally sent the invoices out for the shirt your father said that instead of me charging him for shipping he would pick up the shirt. Long Story Short: "If you want the shirt, get the dad"



Cool.

We haven’t been able to run multiple errands in the monument area for awhile, so that’s why.

I’ll be up there Wednesday for an extra curricular activity. I’ll see if my dad can contact you. Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Cool.
> 
> We haven’t been able to run multiple errands in the monument area for awhile, so that’s why.
> 
> I’ll be up there Wednesday for an extra curricular activity. I’ll see if my dad can contact you. Thanks!


That sound great. I assume that you are talking about tomorrow (March 7) when you said Wednesday, correct? If that is the case then I will be available most any time in the day exept for in the evening although I can work something out if that is the only time that works for you. Your dad has my email, so if he has any questions or for my address he can contact me thorough that. Please let me know if you have any questions, and I am sorry that it has taken a while for you to get your shirt.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> That sound great. I assume that you are talking about tomorrow (March 7) when you said Wednesday, correct? If that is the case then I will be available most any time in the day exept for in the evening although I can work something out if that is the only time that works for you. Your dad has my email, so if he has any questions or for my address he can contact me thorough that. Please let me know if you have any questions, and I am sorry that it has taken a while for you to get your shirt.



Yeah, I’ll be up there around 6-6:30ish, that’s the only time that works for me right now.

Thanks for doing this! Glad I could find you.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Yeah, I’ll be up there around 6-6:30ish, that’s the only time that works for me right now.
> 
> Thanks for doing this! Glad I could find you.


I just sent your dad an email with my address, and stating that tomorrow around 6ish will be fine for you to pick up the shirt. Hopefully he reads the email before tomorrow evening.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I just sent your dad an email with my address, and stating that tomorrow around 6ish will be fine for you to pick up the shirt. Hopefully he reads the email before tomorrow evening.



Cool, he’s read it and will see you then. Thank you so much!


----------



## xRTG (Mar 7, 2018)

I've got some confirmation from AJ Blair, Comps are in the works in Colorado! Yahoo!

The cat is to block my name <3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

xRTG said:


> I've got some confirmation from AJ Blair, Comps are in the works in Colorado! Yahoo!
> View attachment 8935
> The cat is to block my name <3


Thank you very much for the information from AJ. Out of curiosity do you have any idea when and where the competition are going to be, and what events there are going to be? Thanks


----------



## CarterK (Mar 8, 2018)

Walker and AJ are trying to do a comp in Denver the week before nats.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 8, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Walker and AJ are trying to do a comp in Denver the week before nats.


Thank you for the information @CarterK. Have they mentioned any events that they might have?


----------



## CarterK (Mar 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you for the information @CarterK. Have they mentioned any events that they might have?


Not sure - but I'll ask.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for letting me pick up the t shirt @cubeshepherd! Really appreciate it. 

—————

What I’m really interested in is a last minute qualifier competition here, cause those are the ones I can make work best.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 8, 2018)

Some events that I really hope that we can see in Colorado are Megaminx, Clock, Square 1, 5x5 - 7x7, 3x3 MBLD and 4x4 BLD. I really hope that there are at least two competitions before the qualifying date for Nationals, and if there are any organizers reading this, I am more then willing to help out in any way with any upcoming competitions.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you for the information @CarterK. Have they mentioned any events that they might have?


He said that they haven't made any decisions yet, but mainly speedsolving events. Probably something similar to this.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Thanks for letting me pick up the t shirt @cubeshepherd! Really appreciate it.
> 
> —————
> 
> What I’m really interested in is a last minute qualifier competition here, cause those are the ones I can make work best.


I am not sure if you have heard about this or not, but I just found out from AJ Blair that he and some other cubers in Colorado are/have planned a large competition that is going to be near the end of May and that will have all 18 official WCA events. AJ said that they are finalizing the venue paperwork and that the competition should be announced soon. Providing that everything end up going well and not falling through, I will wait to go to a regional this year and just attend the Colorado comp. Plus it gives me a little longer to practice certain events that I am slower at, at the moment and that I would like to qualify for before US Nationals.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am not sure if you have heard about this or not, but I just found out from AJ Blair that he and some other cubers in Colorado are/have planned a large competition that is going to be near the end of May and that will have all 18 official WCA events. AJ said that they are finalizing the venue paperwork and that the competition should be announced soon. Providing that everything end up going well and not falling through, I will wait to go to a regional this year and just attend the Colorado comp. Plus it gives me a little longer to practice certain events that I am slower at, at the moment and that I would like to qualify for before US Nationals.



Thanks for telling me!

When this comes out I’ll let my parents know ASAP. They want me to go to golf tournaments more than they want me to go to comps, but since this is such a large comp then maybe they’ll let me go.

Edit: not sure if I can go, my dad already expressed disinterest. Hopefully I can. He wants me to pay for it all by myself even though I have to pay for nats by myself


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey @xRTG,
Out of curiosity, have you heard anything more on the May competition. AJ told me a few weeks back about the late May that he is helping organize, and I send him a email last week asking him if it is going to for sure happen, but I have not heard anything back, so that why I am asking you, if you have any news on if the competition is going to still happen. Thanks.


----------



## cubingly (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi guys. I am one of the organizers that have been working with AJ and let me tell you this. There will be no comp in the month before nats. He and another organizer were working on one for April but it looks like that might not happen. There will most likely be one in June/July and I will be hosting in September. The one in June/July will not contain all 18 events but it will have all except BLD events. If you have any questions feel free to ask me and Ill try my best to answer.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 21, 2018)

cubingly said:


> Hi guys. I am one of the organizers that have been working with AJ and let me tell you this. There will be no comp in the month before nats. He and another organizer were working on one for April but it looks like that might not happen. There will most likely be one in June/July and I will be hosting in September. The one in June/July will not contain all 18 events but it will have all except BLD events. If you have any questions feel free to ask me and Ill try my best to answer.


I am not sure if you have heard about this or not, or if I am wrong, but I have been in contact with a cuber today (Jordan), and he told me that there is going to to be a competition in late May with all 18 events, and he said that he will most likely be announcing the competition on the WCA website in a few weeks. Am I wrong or did things change in the last few hours? Thanks


----------



## cubingly (Mar 21, 2018)

I have been in contact with Jordan and he has informed me that there were some problems with his venue. It is possible that he has managed to fix the problem by now but at the same time I would have been informed of it because of what I am currently planning with AJ. Ill let you know if it will be in a few week or if there are still problems. Thank you for telling me this though, Ill be sure to talk to AJ because this looks like a potential problem.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 23, 2018)

Any updates on comps?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 23, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Any updates on comps?


Yes! There is going to be a competition that AJ, Jordan and a few others are organizing for May 26-27, and it should be announced around the 10th of April, once some paperwork gets finalized. The May competition will have all 18 official events, although 3x3 FMC is tentative and may or may not be held, and if they do deiced to have it there will most likely only be one round/attempt for that.

Other then that, there is going to the the competition that @Joel2274 is hosting this late summer in August , and I believe that Jack (who has hosted a couple comps in Colorado already last year) wants to host another competition for September time frame, and I myself am planning on doing a 2nd annual Veterans Day competition in November. Lastly, I know that there was a father and son that wanted to host a competition, and although they were planning on one for this coming June, things got pushed back and they (I believe) are going to wait until this Fall or Winter.

I believe that those are the only one that are in planning, but there might be a couple more that I am missing or do not know about, but I am sure that if there is more info will be provided "sune" in the near future.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yes! There is going to be a competition that AJ, Jordan and a few others are organizing for May 26-27, and it should be announced around the 10th of April, once some paperwork gets finalized. The May competition will have all 18 official events, although 3x3 FMC is tentative and may or may not be held, and if they do deiced to have it there will most likely only be one round/attempt for that.
> 
> Other then that, there is going to the the competition that @Joel2274 is hosting this late summer in August , and I believe that Jack (who has hosted a couple comps in Colorado already last year) wants to host another competition for September time frame, and I myself am planning on doing a 2nd annual Veterans Day competition in November. Lastly, I know that there was a father and son that wanted to host a competition, and although they were planning on one for this coming June, things got pushed back and they (I believe) are going to wait until this Fall or Winter.
> 
> I believe that those are the only one that are in planning, but there might be a couple more that I am missing or do not know about, but I am sure that if there is more info will be provided "sune" in the near future.



Yay! Another Veterans Day Comp! Patriotic Man makes a return!

Thanks for he update. When time gets closer and you need any help for staffing for that comp, give me a heads up!

Edit: I also forgot to mention that I am highly considering organizing a comp in Spring 2019 that will have 3-5 and all side events. Stay tuned for more details, but dont get hopes up yet


----------



## cubingly (Mar 23, 2018)

I am planning on for mid October. I dont have a lot of details yet but I have contacted Aj and it seems like a solid chance of it happening. Do get your hopes up because nothing is final but things are looking good.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just for fun, was checking Santa Fe results and Holden got State Record 3x3 Average during semifinals. Grats to him!

Any confirmation on the comps?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 26, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Just for fun, was checking Santa Fe results and Holden got State Record 3x3 Average during semifinals. Grats to him!
> 
> Any confirmation on the comps?


Thank you for sharing the news on Holden, (congrats to him on getting state record). I did not even pay attention to that even though I have been looking at the state record these last few days, (Trying to see which event/s I could get the state record in, at the May comp). 

I have not heard anything new on the the May competition, other then what I mentioned last Friday. Once it get closer to April 10th I will check with Jordan so see how things are looking for the comp that he is organizing. I will be sure to keep this thread updated with any new information that I receive or hear about.


----------



## picklewizard21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sweet. Can’t wait


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey all Colorado cubers (and those that are interested). I just got news from Jordan the organizer for the May competition and he just told me this " We have got approval from the venue and WCA board. The website should go live on Monday." 

Personally I am really exited and I can not wait for the competition. How about you?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 1, 2018)

Where’s the venue?


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 1, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoQualifier2018#general-info

Colorado Qualifier will be held May 26th-27th 2018 in Superior, CO. There will be all events except for FMC. 130 Competitor limit.

Edit: Holy crap 4 rounds of 3x3 :O


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi again. 

I am heavily considering organizing a comp in North Colorado Springs. It will be either:

A. A limited comp with only 5 events at USAFA from 10:45-6:30?

B. A full comp (8-6:30) with many events.

This would be on a time frame from Late October to mid December, maybe around Thanksgiving.

Is anyone interested?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I am heavily considering organizing a comp in North Colorado Springs. It will be either:
> 
> ...


I am interested. Out of the options that you gave I think that option B would be better only because it can be a bit harder to get civilians into the USAFA base, because they will need a special pass and what not to get on base. I know that because I looked at a venue on base myself last year, and that is what I was told. I do not know how hard it is but it is more work then just going with a off-base venue.
If you are interested then I would recommend that you check with the venues first, regarding availability and what not, but also check with the delegates and see when they are available.

I am also planning on organizing competition similar to the one I did last last year and at the same venue, and around the same time frame, but I need to check with the Delegates first and see what they can do, or what else is going on then. However if you and a few others are going to organize some competitions later this year, then I am completely fine waiting until the beginning of next year to organize one, and just help out at any competition that happen later this year. 

I know also that @Joel2274 is organizing the comp for August and I also heard that there are a few other individuals that are interested in organizing a competition later this year, but I do not know how serious they are, or if it will transpire at all.


Edit - Last two things I forgot are (1) Do you know what events you are hoping to have at your competition? and (2) I like you signature a lot


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 29, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am interested. Out of the options that you gave I think that option B would be better only because it can be a bit harder to get civilians into the USAFA base, because they will need a special pass and what not to get on base. I know that because I looked at a venue on base myself last year, and that is what I was told. I do not know how hard it is but it is more work then just going with a off-base venue.
> If you are interested then I would recommend that you check with the venues first, regarding availability and what not, but also check with the delegates and see when they are available.
> 
> I am also planning on organizing competition similar to the one I did last last year and at the same venue, and around the same time frame, but I need to check with the Delegates first and see what they can do, or what else is going on then. However if you and a few others are going to organize some competitions later this year, then I am completely fine waiting until the beginning of next year to organize one, and just help out at any competition that happen later this year.
> ...



After considering and pondering, the weekend after nationals will work the best for me, so I’m shooting for that now. 1 Body will be the 3rd week of August. After August will be hard, and I might have to wait till Summer 2019 to do a comp.

I’m planning on hosting 3-5, OH, Pyra, Skewb, Mega, Squan and Clock. 6 will be tentative. (Name Idea: Get It Over With, because you can get qualifying over with)

Thanks for liking the sig, haha.

E: Can you give me a good list of venues in the Springs area? Thank you.

E2: If these comps actually do look like they are going to pull off then I’ll wait till summer 2019.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> After considering and pondering, the weekend after nationals will work the best for me, so I’m shooting for that now. 1 Body will be the 3rd week of August. After August will be hard, and I might have to wait till Summer 2019 to do a comp.
> 
> I’m planning on hosting 3-5, OH, Pyra, Skewb, Mega, Squan and Clock. 6 will be tentative. (Name Idea: Get It Over With, because you can get qualifying over with)
> 
> ...


I think that what you should do first is talk to the delegates and see what other competitions are being planned for later this year and if they are even going to happen. I do not have a Facebook account, but if you do you can also check out "Mile High Speedcubing" and see if there is any info there. I will also be emailing one of the delegates myself in the next few days, to see what is going to happen this fall.

If the weekend after US Nationals is the only time that you have available then I do not know if the WCA will allow your competition and @Joel2274 competition to happen within a few weeks apart. I know that for the most part competitions need to be 18 or more days apart or more the 100km away if they are in the same state, (do not quote me on the exact distance and days apart, since I am not positive on that at the moment), but you can find that info on the WCA website.

For venues, I will send you some of the ones that I found that might work, but as far a pricing goes the venue that I used was the cheapest, and the rest were more pricey. Also, the venues that I will send you and just venues in general tend to be booked out several months in advance, so there might not be any availability anyway, and that is why something that you go to such as your school might work out better.
I do not know what school you go to, but if you have one that would like to have a competition there then that might make a lot of sense for you, and something that I would highly recommended you check on if you like that idea and if it would work.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 30, 2018)

The rules are the they _shouldn't _be within 21 days and 100k of eachother. I'm sure you can get by with different events.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

CarterK said:


> The rules are the they _shouldn't _be within 21 days and 100k of eachother. I'm sure you can get by with different events.


Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 30, 2018)

Alright, I just sent an email to AJ about dates and am talking to my school teachers and business services about quotes and such as we speak, I will continue talks tomorrow as I as unable to get a quote as I had to go.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Alright, I just sent an email to AJ about dates and am talking to my school teachers and business services about quotes and such as we speak, I will continue talks tomorrow as I as unable to get a quote as I had to go.


Sound good, and I look forward to hearing how it all goes for you.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Sound good, and I look forward to hearing how it all goes for you.



Yup! The first teacher I went to actually taught Andy Denney in elementary , so she knows the cubing community well, she also leads my school cube club. She’s been very supportive and is willing to help!

With this also being said, I’m now aiming for the second weekend of December as there are (I think) going to be no comps at that time.

Edit: For context she is now a Gifted teacher.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Yup! The first teacher I went to actually taught Andy Denney in elementary , so she knows the cubing community well, she also leads my school cube club. She’s been very supportive and is willing to help!


Well, that is really nice of her and pretty cool that she knew Andy. What a small world. : ) I hope that it all works out for you.



weatherman223 said:


> With this also being said, I’m now aiming for the second weekend of December as there are (I think) going to be no comps at that time.


I think that would work out great, and I do not know of anything else going on then. If you need any help or what not with any of that please let me know and I will help to the best of my ability. I look forward to the comp already.



weatherman223 said:


> Edit: For context she is now a Gifted teacher.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 26, 2018)

Good luck everyone competing today in Colorado Qualifier!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 10, 2018)

Quick questions: Does anyone have the ability to get in touch with Daniel Hayes (one of the Colorado WCA delegates) with any other means other then email? I do not want to come off as bothering him (or anyone for that matter), but I sent him an email last week in regards to a competition that I would really like to host, but I have not heard anything back from him yet. I know that he is one of the moderators on the "Mile High Spedcubing" Facebook group, so I think that would be a start to getting in touch, but I do not have a Facebook account, so I am unable to see in anyway if this option would work, hence why I am asking here. 

If no one gets around to it or does not want to, I completely understand and there is no need to do it, but I thought that I would check here first before I think about another option to getting in touch with him. I also know that he is most likely pretty busy with everything else that he has going on, but I have had trouble/he's had trouble with getting my emails in the past, so if there is anyway to just let him know about the email that I sent him, then I would be very much appreciated of that. Thank you very much in advance for any and all help.

cubeshepherd


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 18, 2018)

Any comp updates?

@cubeshepherd have you gotten a response yet? If not, try the Mile High Speedcubing group on FB, I think someone might get out to him from there.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Any comp updates?
> 
> @cubeshepherd have you gotten a response yet? If not, try the Mile High Speedcubing group on FB, I think someone might get out to him from there.


I have not yet heard anything from the delegate (Daniel Hayes) since I sent him an email several weeks back, but I just sent AJ Blair an email 5 minutes ago seeing if he could message Mr. Hayes on FB letting him know that I have been trying to get a hold of him. I do not know if that will work since I have had not so good luck with getting in touch with AJ in the past, but it is my only hope for now, unless I were to contact the WCA directly, but I do not want to do that and I will first see if contacting AJ works, before I do that. 

And the reason I am asking AJ is because I was talking to him at the last comp mentioning that I have not heard anything from Mr. Hayes to hopefully he sees my email and remembers that. I also do not have a FB account so that is the other reason that I am asking around seeing if anyone else and do the FB massages.

Also, If you did not see what Joel posted, he said that he is hoping to post his competition soon on the WCA website, providing that the final things come together for hos competition. He said this in the 1 Body Cubing thread that he created.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 19, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have not yet heard anything from the delegate (Daniel Hayes) since I sent him an email several weeks back, but I just sent AJ Blair an email 5 minutes ago seeing if he could message Mr. Hayes on FB letting him know that I have been trying to get a hold of him. I do not know if that will work since I have had not so good luck with getting in touch with AJ in the past, but it is my only hope for now, unless I were to contact the WCA directly, but I do not want to do that and I will first see if contacting AJ works, before I do that.
> 
> And the reason I am asking AJ is because I was talking to him at the last comp mentioning that I have not heard anything from Mr. Hayes to hopefully he sees my email and remembers that. I also do not have a FB account so that is the other reason that I am asking around seeing if anyone else and do the FB massages.
> 
> Also, If you did not see what Joel posted, he said that he is hoping to post his competition soon on the WCA website, providing that the final things come together for hos competition. He said this in the 1 Body Cubing thread that he created.



Excited. Hoping it’s on a Sunday because according to athletic bylaws you can’t have practices on Sundays.


----------



## picklewizard21 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey, any updates?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 6, 2018)

picklewizard21 said:


> Hey, any updates?


Yes and No. Here is what I mean and know.
1. @Joel2274 is planning on organizing a competition next month on the 18th or so, and from what I was told recently by AJ Blair that comp is still going to happen, and it should be posted on the WCA website soon.
2. In the same message that AJ sent me, he also mentioned that he (and someone) are organizing a competition for late October. I sent him a response last week asking about location, events, dates etc. I have not heard anything back and I do not think I will for a while, so I do not have any more info on that. 
3. I was told by AJ that sense he is organizing the October comp, he will not be able to delegate the competition that I was really, really hoping to host, and since I have still not heard anything from Daniel Hayes in over a month, I do not think that I will be able to have the November competition Unless for some strange reason I hear back from Daniel and the venue is still available, but as the days go on the chance of that happening is less likely.
4. This goes off of 3, but if I have the chance to organize a small comp soon (with only like a 20-50 competitor limit, then I would really like to host a PBQ comp, because (a) I would not need a large venue with a lot of chairs and tables, (b) i would not have to worry about renting timers for the comp, (c) pretty much any venue that had a few tables and chairs would work and the venue does not have to be very big, and (d) I would really like to be able to compete in 3x3 FMC, and all the BLD events, as well as since I do not see anyone else thinking about hosting those events soon (especially FMC) then I thought that, that would be nice to host.
5. From what @weatherman223 told me, Jordan (the organizer of the Colorado Qualifier 2018) is planning on hosting a smaller comp in January and then a 2nd Colorado Qualifier in May (or sometime around there.)

This is all I know at the moment, but if I find something else out soon then I will be sure to post it here.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 10, 2018)

Pueblo Open 2018 will be held in Pueblo Colorado on August 18th. 80 competitor limit, signups open. See link for more info.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 10, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Pueblo Open 2018 will be held in Pueblo Colorado on August 18th. 80 competitor limit, signups open. See link for more info.


I just signed up, and I will be doing all events. 

Who else is going and what events are you doing?


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I just signed up, and I will be doing all events.
> 
> Who else is going and what events are you doing?



I might go, and if I do, I’ll do every event except for blindfolded.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 15, 2018)

So after now being in touch with AJ and after talking to him about the competition that I would like to host, here is a update of what is going on with it and what not. Also, I will be holding off on the PBQ competition (please see below for events). 

For the date of the competition, it will be sometime in February 2019. I am looking at around the 16th, but I am not positive on that at the moment.

For events, I will most likely be doing odder/less common events for the most part as those events will be; Pyraminx, Skewb, Square 1, Megaminx, Clock, 3x3 BLD and/or 4x4 BLD, and lastly 2 round or so of 3x3, (which is very common, but I thought that since that is the event that most everyone knows, I will have it as well, so avoid a revolution).

I will be working on a schedule and everything else for the competition soon (I will start on it now, but until the end of this weekend I will be really busy, and I will not have as much time for that until the start of next week. 

The competition will be held in Colorado Springs, and most likely at the same venue that I had my last competition.

More details will be announced once I have them, but for now that is all, and I thought that I should give a update on it all.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 27, 2018)

So here is a quick update for the competition that I am planning/starting to put together.

I just signed the paperwork for the venue the other day (the date for the competition is Feburary 16th, 2019). So the venue is booked, which I am really happy about, especially since there will most likely be lunch sold at the venue that the shrine lady's will be putting together, (more info to come soon on that). 

I have almost the whole schedule put together, I am just waiting to hear back from AJ on a question that I have about it, but after I hear back I will have that done.

Once the schedule and event list is finalized, I am hoping to be able to post the competition on the WCA website (hopefully no later then the end of September). 

There will most likely be apparel for sale, which I am really exited about, and I will have all the info on that, on the competition website once that is up.

The event list will be as I said in my last post, and those events are (3x3, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square 1, Clock, Megaminx, 3x3 BLD, and 4x4 BLD.


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey @cubeshepherd ,

I’ll be available that weekend, if you need help organizing it I’m more than happy to pitch in!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Hey @cubeshepherd ,
> 
> I’ll be available that weekend, if you need help organizing it I’m more than happy to pitch in!


Thank you very much for the offer @weatherman223. At the moment, the only time that I know I will need some help is on the day of the competition with judging/running/data entry, but I will have more info on that once I announce the competition on the WCA website. Thanks again.


----------



## picklewizard21 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey, I am just getting back into cubing. I took a break, and I need some inspiration to start cubing again. What do you need for staffing the comp?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 2, 2018)

picklewizard21 said:


> Hey, I am just getting back into cubing. I took a break, and I need some inspiration to start cubing again. What do you need for staffing the comp?


It is nice to hear that you are getting back in to cubing, and thank you for offering to help with staffing. For the February comp I will be needing some help with staffing, but more info on that will be announced once I have the website up. I am hoping to have the webiste posted before the end of this month, but depending on how things go with me getting the template for the website and want not it may end up being up something in November. I will of course post more info on that here as I get it.

For everyone,
I unfortunately will have to put the December PBQ comp on hold for now seeing as the delegate will not be available to delegate and comps between now, though December : ( I thought about seeing if an out of state delegate wold be interested in coming to Colorado to delegate a competition or two, but during the Winter the weather can make that hard for traveling, so I will most likely have to wait until next year for any competitions. I do still really want to host a PBQ comp in Colorado (especially since I do not think that Colorado has ever had one), and I also will really try and see if next year I can get a delegate to help with having Colorado participate in the FMC Americas, since it have been a few years that Colorado has done it, and I know that there is some interest in that.

That is all that I have at the moment for Colorado comps, and that I do not think that there will be any more Colorado comps this year, but I will try next year to see if we can have more, even if that means getting a out of state delegate for a couple of comps.


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> It is nice to hear that you are getting back in to cubing, and thank you for offering to help with staffing. For the February comp I will be needing some help with staffing, but more info on that will be announced once I have the website up. I am hoping to have the webiste posted before the end of this month, but depending on how things go with me getting the template for the website and want not it may end up being up something in November. I will of course post more info on that here as I get it.
> 
> For everyone,
> I unfortunately will have to put the December PBQ comp on hold for now seeing as the delegate will not be available to delegate and comps between now, though December : ( I thought about seeing if an out of state delegate wold be interested in coming to Colorado to delegate a competition or two, but during the Winter the weather can make that hard for traveling, so I will most likely have to wait until next year for any competitions. I do still really want to host a PBQ comp in Colorado (especially since I do not think that Colorado has ever had one), and I also will really try and see if next year I can get a delegate to help with having Colorado participate in the FMC Americas, since it have been a few years that Colorado has done it, and I know that there is some interest in that.
> ...


Most delegates say if you’re able to pay for his airfare they can come down. 

Sucks about the PBQ comp, but kinda good too, I’ve put blind attempts to the side to focus on 3x3. 

Pumped for the Feb comp, I can 100 percent go as it’s in town. My mom wants me to go to comps in town while my dad is deployed cause of the community.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Most delegates say if you’re able to pay for his airfare they can come down.
> 
> Sucks about the PBQ comp, but kinda good too, I’ve put blind attempts to the side to focus on 3x3.
> 
> Pumped for the Feb comp, I can 100 percent go as it’s in town. My mom wants me to go to comps in town while my dad is deployed cause of the community.


I have looked into flying a delegate out for the PBQ comp, but since it will be a small comp, I am not positive what the final cost will be for everything (as in venue, airfare, etc) I decided that I would have to hold off on the comp.

Glad to hear that you are looking forward to the comp as well. What event are you looking forward to the most?


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have looked into flying a delegate out for the PBQ comp, but since it will be a small comp, I am not positive what the final cost will be for everything (as in venue, airfare, etc) I decided that I would have to hold off on the comp.
> 
> Glad to hear that you are looking forward to the comp as well. What event are you looking forward to the most?



Hmm, I’d have to say Pyraminx most likely. I’m going to try to focus on practicing that more than Skewb as it became so competitive, and I achieved my goal of my first win. However I’m still decently good at it so I could do well at it as well. I’m pumped for 3x3 as well.

In summary: Everything lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Hmm, I’d have to say Pyraminx most likely. I’m going to try to focus on practicing that more than Skewb as it became so competitive, and I achieved my goal of my first win. However I’m still decently good at it so I could do well at it as well. I’m pumped for 3x3 as well.
> 
> In summary: Everything lol


Well, it looks like Pyra will be a little more competitive at the February comp, with you now practicing it as well ; ) Best of luck with practicing Pyra. What method are you using? and what are you thinking/hoping to get in Pyra at the comp?


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well, it looks like Pyra will be a little more competitive at the February comp, with you now practicing it as well ; ) Best of luck with practicing Pyra. What method are you using? and what are you thinking/hoping to get in Pyra at the comp?


Im currently using LBL, bit i'm working on one looking V in inspection, and I'm looking into learning intuitive L4E. I currently average around 8, and hope to be sub 5 by february, which is a good goal.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 8, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Im currently using LBL, bit i'm working on one looking V in inspection, and I'm looking into learning intuitive L4E. I currently average around 8, and hope to be sub 5 by february, which is a good goal.


Cool, and good luck with getting sub 5, which I am sure you can get before the comp. Have you tried any Top first methods? I would recommend that you try some out like, OKA, 1-Flip etc. and I say that because that is what I use, and I personally like it better then L4E. Plus with some practice both methods are just as fast... at least I think so from what I have seen.


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 22, 2018)

Any updates Tristan? Schedule events rounds?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 23, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Any updates Tristan? Schedule events rounds?


There is not to much new info at the moment, and I am waiting to hear back from AJ about the schedule and getting the comp listed on the WCA website, so once I hear back from him I should have more info. But with that being said, here is a pretty solid schedule and events. 

8:00am - 9:30am - 3x3/4x4 BLD
9:30am - 9:45am - Registration/competitor tutorial
9:45am - 10:30am - Square 1 combined first
10:30am - 11:15am - Pyraminx R1
11:15am - 12:00pm - Clock Combined Finals
12:00am - 12:45pm - Lunch
12:45pm - 1:45pm - 3x3 R1
1:45pm - 2:30pm - Skewb R1
2:30pm - 3:30pm - Megaminx combined Finals
3:30pm - 4:00pm - Pyraminx R2
4:00pm - 4:15pm - Skewb R2
4:15pm - 4:45pm - 3x3 R2
4:45pm - 5:00pm - Square 1 Finals
5:00pm - 5:15pm - Skewb Finals
5:15pm - 5:30pm - Pyraminx Finals
5:30pm - 5:45pm - 3x3 Finals
5:45pm - 6:30pm - Awards/Clean up

Please let me know if there is anything else I can help answer, and again once I have the website up it will have more info for the comp day itself.


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Oct 29, 2018)

@cubeshepherd From all the information I've seen about this comp so far, I'm starting to get real pumped up. If there's anything I can do to help get this thing fully organized and up on the website, just let me know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 7, 2018)

M1n1turtl3 said:


> @cubeshepherd From all the information I've seen about this comp so far, I'm starting to get real pumped up. If there's anything I can do to help get this thing fully organized and up on the website, just let me know.


First off, Do you live in Colorado? and if so how did I not know that : )

Secondly, Thank you very much for the offer to help. At the moment there is nothing that anyone can do for the comp, and I just sent AJ a follow up email a few minutes ago seeing if I/we can get the competition posted on the WCA website within the next couple of weeks, so once I hear back from him and get the template and fill everything out, then it should be posted on the WCA website, and again, I am hoping to have it up before the end of November, but I will have wait and see about that.

Other then that, the only help that I will be needing is on the day of the comp with staffing, especailly with judging since I will be having more tables/timers then I did last year, and judges will be all te more important for the comp. But after I have staff for the comp (or at least some volunteers that are interested in judging.running/scrambling) there is nothing else that I can think of at the moment, but should I think of something I will be sure to post it here. Thank you again for you offer to help.


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Nov 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> First off, Do you live in Colorado? and if so how did I not know that : )
> 
> Secondly, Thank you very much for the offer to help. At the moment there is nothing that anyone can do for the comp, and I just sent AJ a follow up email a few minutes ago seeing if I/we can get the competition posted on the WCA website within the next couple of weeks, so once I hear back from him and get the template and fill everything out, then it should be posted on the WCA website, and again, I am hoping to have it up before the end of November, but I will have wait and see about that.
> 
> Other then that, the only help that I will be needing is on the day of the comp with staffing, especailly with judging since I will be having more tables/timers then I did last year, and judges will be all te more important for the comp. But after I have staff for the comp (or at least some volunteers that are interested in judging.running/scrambling) there is nothing else that I can think of at the moment, but should I think of something I will be sure to post it here. Thank you again for you offer to help.


I'd most definitely be interested in staffing for the comp. Anything I can do to get this comp running smoothly, I will. Anything to just update my times on my profile, those are disgusting . And yes, I am from Colorado.


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 16, 2018)

Any more updates?


----------



## PGCuber (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey! I'm a friend of M1n1tutl3, and I will be attending the comp.! My mom was a runner at the last comp. I went to, and I think she would be more than willing to be one for this comp.! I'm super pumped for this, since it is my second comp, and I can update my times lol! Also would it be possible to add a round of 2x2 and or 4x4? Just wondering. One more thing: any estimate on when it will be put on the WCA? Alright that's all! Thanks!


----------



## PGCuber (Nov 18, 2018)

So my mom might not be there for the whole thing, but while she is there she will be a runner. Where is the venue exactly? @cubeshepherd


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 20, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Any more updates?


NEW UPDATE: The competition will now be held on March 30th, 2019! 

I am really sorry that I have to move the competition and I know that you were all looking forward to it, but due to some unexpected thing that have come up, I have to move the competition. I have gotten AJ (the delegate) and the venue owner to allow me to move the dates, and so it will be moved to March 30th.

I hope that you are all still looking forward to it and I am personally very excited for it, and I wish that I could host more comps for you all, but for now it is what it is. The events list, venue and all will stay the same, and the only difference is the date.

I am going to still try and get the comp listed on the WCA website before the end of this year, especially since I am not feel up to it starting in January, so hopefully that will be up then for you all with all the info. Thank you all very much for your offers with helping out at the comp, and I know for sure that I will especially be needing as much help as I can get. 

I guess that the only good thing for moving the dates, is that (1) The weather might be better, and (2) You will have more time to practice the events. : )
Please let me know if you have any questions with any of this, and I look forward to seeing you all in March.

Happy Cubing,

-Tristan



PGCuber said:


> Hey! I'm a friend of M1n1tutl3, and I will be attending the comp.! My mom was a runner at the last comp. I went to, and I think she would be more than willing to be one for this comp.! I'm super pumped for this, since it is my second comp, and I can update my times lol! Also would it be possible to add a round of 2x2 and or 4x4? Just wondering. One more thing: any estimate on when it will be put on the WCA? Alright that's all! Thanks!


As you can see above the date is now changed, so that may change your moms plans, but thank you very much (to your mom as well) for the offer to help staff the comp. I will be needing staff for those willing to help, so again than you for the offer.

For events, I will be leaving it as it is for the comp, especially since I wanted this comp to have some events that are not help as often in Colorado, so again I will be leaving it as it is. Hopefully the next comp I have will have those events.

And lastly, the venue is the Colorado Springs Shrine Club, located in Colorado Springs.


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> NEW UPDATE: The competition will now be held on March 30th, 2019!
> 
> I am really sorry that I have to move the competition and I know that you were all looking forward to it, but due to some unexpected thing that have come up, I have to move the competition. I have gotten AJ (the delegate) and the venue owner to allow me to move the dates, and so it will be moved to March 30th.
> 
> ...



I’m glad it got moved to March, as I was concerned about weather, however my chances to go have now lowered unfortunately, as that weekend is the last weekend of D20 Spring Break. Depending on my break plans, I might or might not be able to go. Still excited though.

Edit: Cannot go anymore, will be in Arizona for family and concerts. It’s all good, I can just go to more future comps or organize my own on a later day.


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Nov 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> NEW UPDATE: The competition will now be held on March 30th, 2019!
> 
> I am really sorry that I have to move the competition and I know that you were all looking forward to it, but due to some unexpected thing that have come up, I have to move the competition. I have gotten AJ (the delegate) and the venue owner to allow me to move the dates, and so it will be moved to March 30th.
> 
> ...


Aw, dang it. Exactly 1 weekend after my spring break. There's a chance I may be able to go, but my original chances have lowered. Hopefully I can still make it, I _really _just want to get squan SR .


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 30, 2018)

redacted


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 30, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Yeah Tristan, literally no one can go now after the move. None of my club can go, Jordan can’t go, Pretty sure Dylan and Holden can’t go.
> 
> My advice would be to move it to early April or move it back to mid March. Really hoping we can have big comps, not small comps.
> 
> Sorry if I sound rude, just a bit stressed today.


First off, I am NOT and CAN NOT re-move the comp date. I am more sorry then you know that I had to move the date as it is, but since I will not be around in February at all I had to move the date, and the only date that the venue had still available was March 30th, and everything else is already booked January-August. As you and Jorden and many others know, I have since May 2018 (this past summer) been planning the Feb comp, and I had everything still ready for that, but do to unfortunate circumstances I had to move the date. 

For what it is worth to you and others, I do in any way sincerely apologize to you and any others that cannot make the comp, and I am very sorry that I had to move it. It was in no way my choice, and I was really looking forward to the comp and being able to see you all/compete with you all again...even if I am not able to compete much, or at all.

Secondly, "Literally" is a pretty strong word to use since you only named a few individuals that cannot make the comp (excluding your club, since I do not know how many there are in there). As you may already know, Colorado has been growing pretty big in the cubing world and I am pretty sure that there will be at least 75+ cubers that will be able to make the comp, and that is still a really good amount (especially since I will be having a 90 competitor limit). 
But even if for some reason only 70 or less people compete I will still be happy that I was able to have the competition at all, even if some of my friends cannot come. I have been trying to gt more comps organized, and I was hoping to have one this past fall but that did not work out due to various reasons.

Thirdly, I was just last week talking to a competitor (Logan D. R) who is trying and really hoping to have a comp in January/February, and the only thing holding him back at the moment is that he is waiting to hear back from AJ, which I even sent him a quick message as well letting him know that Logan is trying to get in contact with him (and I did that because Logan asked me to). I have been trying to help Logan out a much as I can and I will be able to try and help out where I can and how I am feeling at that time, but since at the moment I cannot help Logan, I am hoping that he and AJ can get in touch with each other and be able to have a Jan/Feb comp for you all, and I will try to push for that as much as I can even if I cannot attend.

I hope that this all make sense to you, and I do again apoligize in all ways that I had to move the comp, but hopfully next year I can host 2-4 and do it at times that work for you.

-Tristan


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> First off, I am NOT and CAN NOT re-move the comp date. I am more sorry then you know that I had to move the date as it is, but since I will not be around in February at all I had to move the date, and the only date that the venue had still available was March 30th, and everything else is already booked January-August. As you and Jorden and many others know, I have since May 2018 (this past summer) been planning the Feb comp, and I had everything still ready for that, but do to unfortunate circumstances I had to move the date.
> 
> For what it is worth to you and others, I do in any way sincerely apologize to you and any others that cannot make the comp, and I am very sorry that I had to move it. It was in no way my choice, and I was really looking forward to the comp and being able to see you all/compete with you all again...even if I am not able to compete much, or at all.
> 
> ...



Hey mate, first of all I’d like to apologize for my choice of words. Like I said, I am very stressed with academics and finals coming up. 

Second of all, I am glad that there are more competitions being organized in Colorado and more plans to organize competitions in Colorado. Hopefully that competition that’s being in the works does not fall through and I can go to it either before my dad deploys or shortly after my dad deploys. 

Third of all, For future reference, I advise before rescheduling competitions to look at nearby school districts in their schedules to see if there any holiday breaks or anything that interferes, because most of the time younger cubers like to go on trips out of state during these breaks. 

To clarify this is just a friendly advice I’m not criticizing you in anyway, you are still my friend and I respect all your decisions that you’ve made.

Thank you for responding. It sucks that I can’t be there to help out but I hope that everything works out.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to Colorado Cubers! The community has been gifted with a comp: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RockyMountainSpring2018
Unfortunately I cannot go but I wish everyone good luck who does


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 15, 2019)

I’m excited to announce that I am in early stages of organizing (Aka I just sent the email to the delegate of my intentions haha)

If this works out, there should be another Colorado Springs comp. Stay tuned for updates


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 31, 2019)

I have established contact with AJ and am making good progress, in fact, I have a venue request filled and I just need AJ to approve the details! 

June 22 will be the date most likely, stay tuned!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 31, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I have established contact with AJ and am making good progress, in fact, I have a venue request filled and I just need AJ to approve the details!
> 
> June 22 will be the date most likely, stay tuned!


Sounds great and I am really looking forward to it!!! Which venue are you going to be using? Also, please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you out in any way.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 31, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Sounds great and I am really looking forward to it!!! Which venue are you going to be using? Also, please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you out in any way.



I will be using Discovery Canyon Campus High school. They have a nice common area. The venue is free too since this is technically a club organized event. However, the left side of the venue does have bad lighting (too much light) so we plan on having our solving stations in the back of the commons away from the windows. 

We will most likely need volunteers throughout the day that would be awesome!


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Feb 1, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I will be using Discovery Canyon Campus High school. They have a nice common area. The venue is free too since this is technically a club organized event. However, the left side of the venue does have bad lighting (too much light) so we plan on having our solving stations in the back of the commons away from the windows.
> 
> We will most likely need volunteers throughout the day that would be awesome!


I'm going to have to check schedule stuff, but I believe that I may be able to make this comp. If I can, then count on me as being a volunteer.


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 1, 2019)

M1n1turtl3 said:


> I'm going to have to check schedule stuff, but I believe that I may be able to make this comp. If I can, then count on me as being a volunteer.



Awesome, we will need help judging throughout the day so that would be awesome. I think I have trustworthy people locked down for scrambling. Except for the afternoon.

Waiting for the go from AJ to submit the venue reservation and then we will be changing some events and schedule most likely. 

Also, I was originally going use cafeteria tables for the solving stations, but due to space concerns (there are some pillars) I will be using 8 desks instead for solving stations, like Jordan will do for his competition.


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 4, 2019)

Jordan’s 2 day competition (second Colorado Qualifier or Colorado Championships) is very close to announcement, will be May 25-26 in Louisville, CO, with all 18 events!

Edit: clarifying this is unannounced but confirmed


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 5, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Jordan’s 2 day competition (second Colorado Qualifier or Colorado Championships) is very close to announcement, will be May 25-26 in Louisville, CO, with all 18 events!
> 
> Edit: clarifying this is unannounced but confirmed


I am so looking forward to it, and can not wait, especially saince it will be my first time competing in FMC, as well as give me another chance to compete in all the BLD events, and!!! Thank you for the update @weatherman223.


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 5, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am so looking forward to it, and can not wait, especially saince it will be my first time competing in FMC, as well as give me another chance to compete in all the BLD events, and!!! Thank you for the update @weatherman223.



Anytime! 

I’ll 100 percent be there, as I just got my dog a kennel reservation for that weekend. Will likely staff as Jordan wants me to scramble and judge big blinds and other events.

Can’t wait for May already haha


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes! Im so happy that there will be another competition with all of the events. I went to the Colorado Qualifier last year, and decided against going to the Pueblo open. I am going to the one in march, but the more the better.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tristan, I am going to the springs competition in March, and my mom wants to be a runner. Do we have to apply for that or can she just volunteer on the spot?


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 10, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Tristan, I am going to the springs competition in March, and my mom wants to be a runner. Do we have to apply for that or can she just volunteer on the spot?



I’m not going but I know this for sure. 

Usually Tristan has his siblings help out with running. It might be better for your mom to judge as that’s the hardest volunteer spot to fill.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 10, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Tristan, I am going to the springs competition in March, and my mom wants to be a runner. Do we have to apply for that or can she just volunteer on the spot?


Hey @PingPongCuber, well it looks like @weatherman223 got to you before me (thank you for that @weatherman223) and he is right in that I will be needing judges over runners for the March competition, and although it is not because I asked my siblings to do the running, but since I am dragging them to the competition to help, some of them like running better and I let them pick that, but we will for sure be needing plenty of judges for the day, and my thought for that is instead of creating a staff list, I will just be asking on the day of the competition for help from all as it is needed, since last time I had a staff list not everyone stuck with there duty's and therefore I will be having this competition on completely volunteer bases (especially since the competition I was just at in Ohio was all volunteer based for the day and that seemed to work really well).

In regards to Colorado having more comps/people getting to compete more regularly, I say that we should all move to/near the Ohio area for more comps, since I will be going to more comps in less then a month here then I have within 6 months in Colorado LOL!! 

In all seriousness though I am really hoping to personally host 2 more comps in Colorado this year after the March comp, and I have ideas for both of them (one being a PBQ and the other being something else...), especially since I have a large waiting list going for the March competition, and I am really seeing now how much cubing is growing, so therefore I really want to have more Colorado comps. That is also assuming that I can get a delegate for each comp, and since that has been a bit hard at times, I am not sure how that will work out, but hopefully by then (that is with in the next 4 months) we can get/have more then one Colorado delegate. 

But if I can have another comp or two as well as @weatherman223 having his and Jorden's in May, then hopefully that will do for this year, although I will still really try to do more then that in any way I can, if I can.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2019)

Great! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 11, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @PingPongCuber, well it looks like @weatherman223 got to you before me (thank you for that @weatherman223) and he is right in that I will be needing judges over runners for the March competition, and although it is not because I asked my siblings to do the running, but since I am dragging them to the competition to help, some of them like running better and I let them pick that, but we will for sure be needing plenty of judges for the day, and my thought for that is instead of creating a staff list, I will just be asking on the day of the competition for help from all as it is needed, since last time I had a staff list not everyone stuck with there duty's and therefore I will be having this competition on completely volunteer bases (especially since the competition I was just at in Ohio was all volunteer based for the day and that seemed to work really well).
> 
> In regards to Colorado having more comps/people getting to compete more regularly, I say that we should all move to/near the Ohio area for more comps, since I will be going to more comps in less then a month here then I have within 6 months in Colorado LOL!!
> 
> ...



I was actually going to try a PBQ competition as well, but honestly, you’re a better organizer, haha!

I have a picture of a potential venue for the comp, however I cannot get it to load. To describe it, it’s a fairly large lecture hall.

As well, Tristan, have you been able to contact AJ lately? He hasn’t responded to me in over a week. If so can you tell him to check his WCA email?

(Also, at the top of your waiting list is probably a friend Logan, he didn’t realize that you had to pay for these competitions so he didn’t pay his fee in time, haha, and Edit: He will be coming as a spectator and will help volunteer by judging)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 11, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I was actually going to try a PBQ competition as well, but honestly, you’re a better organizer, haha!
> 
> I have a picture of a potential venue for the comp, however I cannot get it to load. To describe it, it’s a fairly large lecture hall.


That is great, and I think that eventually if we could have 2 PBQ comps in Colorado in one year would be cool. Are you planning on one still or not?



weatherman223 said:


> As well, Tristan, have you been able to contact AJ lately? He hasn’t responded to me in over a week. If so can you tell him to check his WCA email?


I will drop him a quick message soon (or maybe tomorrow morning). Sorry to hear about the slow/no response.



weatherman223 said:


> (Also, at the top of your waiting list is probably a friend Logan, he didn’t realize that you had to pay for these competitions so he didn’t pay his fee in time, haha)


So he (Logan) is on the waiting list, and if he were to pay soon he will be placed 14th on the list since it is arranged in the order of who paid first, and since we have reached the competitor limit (two weeks ago) I have 24 people on the waiting list (but only 14 that have paid).


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 11, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> That is great, and I think that eventually if we could have 2 PBQ comps in Colorado in one year would be cool. Are you planning on one still or not?
> 
> 
> I will drop him a quick message soon (or maybe tomorrow morning). Sorry to hear about the slow/no response.
> ...



If Pikes Peak 2019 works out, yes, in late August is when I plan on it.

We could also try to collaborate on this competition as well, and possibly other competitions in the future!

I told my friend about it, he is a bit disappointed, but Is still excited to possibly spectate!

Thank you for sending him a message!


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 16, 2019)

Addition to last post. If all goes well, the two day Denver competition should be announced next week, around the 22nd is the projected date.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Addition to last post. If all goes well, the two day Denver competition should be announced next week, around the 22nd is the projected date.


Any updates @weatherman223? I have about 30+ people on the waiting list for my comp, and I know that they would love to see a local competition soon, haha! Actually I am asking myself out of curiosity. Thanks


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Any updates @weatherman223? I have about 30+ people on the waiting list for my comp, and I know that they would love to see a local competition soon, haha! Actually I am asking myself out of curiosity. Thanks



No response from AJ in a week - No updates really, he responded to me and I sent him the schedule.

Now using 6 foot tables with chairs similar to the ones at Coach Pigeon 2018, which are a bit low and have dips, which means to get the best height you need to sit at the edge a bit, but for big cubes it shouldn’t be a problem as it’s really easy to go under the table now haha.

If he gives me the go, I’ll get the venue submitted and get some stuff signed, and if everything goes right, it should be announced in mid-late March. Jordan’s will be announced in March too I think.

Date is June 22, which is the same weekend as Western Championships.

Edit: Jordan’s competition will be announced in 3 weeks most likely


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> No response from AJ in a week - No updates really, he responded to me and I sent him the schedule.
> 
> Now using 6 foot tables with chairs similar to the ones at Coach Pigeon 2018, which are a bit low and have dips, which means to get the best height you need to sit at the edge a bit, but for big cubes it shouldn’t be a problem as it’s really easy to go under the table now haha.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates on everything. I hope that you hear from AJ soon, and I look forward to seeing the comps listed on the WCA website...eventually.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 4, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thanks for the updates on everything. I hope that you hear from AJ soon, and I look forward to seeing the comps listed on the WCA website...eventually.



Well good news, he responded yesterday and I got the go to submit the venue! If we have school tomorrow, I’ll submit it and then I can start getting some details with AJ.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 4, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Well good news, he responded yesterday and I got the go to submit the venue! If we have school tomorrow, I’ll submit it and then I can start getting some details with AJ.


Cool and good to hear. Thank you for letting me/us know, and please let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 6, 2019)

Denver Back To School 2019 will be held August 31 2019 in Denver Colorado

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DenverBacktoSchool2019


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 9, 2019)

I am going to the Springs one in March. I am signed up for Sq1 and Megaminx. I can make the time limit for both events, but the cutoff could be a problem. For megaminx, it is 2:30, and that would be a PB for me. I average 3:30. For sq1 it is 45.00. Not many of my solves are that low, as I average a bit above 50, but it is doable. Should I drop out of any events, or should I do at least two solves for those events?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Denver Back To School 2019 will be held August 31 2019 in Denver Colorado
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DenverBacktoSchool2019


Thanks for posting the comp @weatherman223. I am looking forward to it (which I should be able to go to).



PingPongCuber said:


> I am going to the Springs one in March. I am signed up for Sq1 and Megaminx. I can make the time limit for both events, but the cutoff could be a problem. For megaminx, it is 2:30, and that would be a PB for me. I average 3:30. For sq1 it is 45.00. Not many of my solves are that low, as I average a bit above 50, but it is doable. Should I drop out of any events, or should I do at least two solves for those events?


I do recommend that you compete in which ever events you would like to, even if you do not make cutoff. It is still fun to at least do a couple of solves rather then none I think, but if you just want to focus on the other events then I will be more then happy to edit your event list for you, but that is up to you and unless I hear other wise I will leave it.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok, I will compete in them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 16, 2019)

And I fell out of contact with AJ again. Trying to get this solved, emailed Kit so he could give AJ a nudge


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 29, 2019)

Good luck everyone tomorrow! Gonna be a bit snowy looks like, factor that into the commute haha. Can’t be there but I hope everyone does well!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 29, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Good luck everyone tomorrow! Gonna be a bit snowy looks like, factor that into the commute haha. Can’t be there but I hope everyone does well!


Thanks @weatherman223. Wish you could be there. 
Personally I am only going for/care about getting a 4x4 BLD single. Although I have not said much recently about my accomplishments (just do to being really busy and not feeling up to typing more then I have to, due to my hand being difficult) but I have done about 5 4x4 BLD attempts everyday for the past week and have gotten several success (on average 12-15 minutes have been almost all the attempts), and so therefore I really hope for one tomorrow...plus someone needs to podium with @CarterK 

Additionally, Jordan just told me that he has gotten the correct permits for his May comp venue and it should be announced on the WCA page soon. He will also be making an announcement about that tomorrow at the comp.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 29, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thanks @weatherman223. Wish you could be there.
> Personally I am only going for/care about getting a 4x4 BLD single. Although I have not said much recently about my accomplishments (just do to being really busy and not feeling up to typing more then I have to, due to my hand being difficult) but I have done about 5 4x4 BLD attempts everyday for the past week and have gotten several success (on average 12-15 minutes have been almost all the attempts), and so therefore I really hope for one tomorrow...plus someone needs to podium with @CarterK
> 
> Additionally, Jordan just told me that he has gotten the correct permits for his May comp venue and it should be announced on the WCA page soon. He will also be making an announcement about that tomorrow at the comp.



Awesome! Good luck with the 4bld, we all are hoping you can score one! 

That’s awesome news as well! Can’t wait!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 30, 2019)

Okay, I'm leaving Summit County and heading down to the Competition. Have fun, everybody!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2019)

DANG! Off By a dumb corner twist on 4x4 BLD....NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 31, 2019)

Had a great time at the comp, and even made finals in Pyra. Congrats to all the competitors, and thanks to all the people who organized and helped for doing a great job!


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 8, 2019)

Obligatory Colorado Qualifier announcement: 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoQualifier2019#general-info


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Obligatory Colorado Qualifier announcement:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoQualifier2019#general-info


YEAH!!! HYPE!!! So looking forward to the comp and can not wait for it to come...well I can kind of wait since I need to practice but you get the point

Who is all going and what events are you going to be doing?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 8, 2019)

I am going, and I cannot make cutoff for most of them, I am doing:

2x2
3x3
4x4 - Probably cannot make the cutoff
5x5 - Probably cannot make the cutoff
Pyra
Skewb
Mega - Probably cannot make the cutoff
Sq-1 - Probably cannot make the cutoff
3x3 OH - Probably cannot make the cutoff


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 8, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> YEAH!!! HYPE!!! So looking forward to the comp and can not wait for it to come...well I can kind of wait since I need to practice but you get the point
> 
> Who is all going and what events are you going to be doing?



I booked the hotel back in February haha.

I’m doing all events except for 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I booked the hotel back in February haha.
> 
> I’m doing all events except for 4BLD and 5BLD


Cool! Best of luck with your events. What are some of your goals...if you have any?

I will be doing all 18 events (super hyped about that, since this will be my first time doing that), but personally, I will be focusing mainly on going for a 4x4 BLD single, MBLD single, FMC single and average, 6x6 and 7x7 mean, and 3x3 BLD mean...that way I can be a WCA Silver member...although I will be just as happy as a bronze member, if I can get a 4x4 BLD and MBLD single and FMC single.




PingPongCuber said:


> I am going, and I cannot make cutoff for most of them, I am doing:
> 
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


Nice, and I am glad to see that you can make the comp. Best of luck with all your events, and you will do great. Even if you do not make all the cutoffs, just remember to have fun, meet new friends, and break PB's.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 8, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Cool! Best of luck with your events. What are some of your goals...if you have any?
> 
> I will be doing all 18 events (super hyped about that, since this will be my first time doing that), but personally, I will be focusing mainly on going for a 4x4 BLD single, MBLD single, FMC single and average, 6x6 and 7x7 mean, and 3x3 BLD mean...that way I can be a WCA Silver member...although I will be just as happy as a bronze member, if I can get a 4x4 BLD and MBLD single and FMC single.
> 
> ...



Main goals are to break as many PBs as humanly possible at the comp, as I’d like to shoot for WR for most PBs broken at a single comp, haha! 

Other goals, get a BLD and MultiBLD, good big cube results, podium in Skewb, make 3 finals


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Main goals are to break as many PBs as humanly possible at the comp, as I’d like to shoot for WR for most PBs broken at a single comp, haha!
> 
> Other goals, get a BLD and MultiBLD, good big cube results, podium in Skewb, make 3 finals


If you can get that record (or at least in the top 5) then best of luck with that. I may try something akin to that since I will be competing in all events, but since I have not been able to practice much recently, I do not think that it will happen.

On a completely different note, I was just looking at my results from the Rocky Mountain Spring comp, and realized that my Skewb average put me at 4th in the state, with the average being 5.73! The funny thing about that is Camden Mathewson got a 5.72 average in the 2nd round which put him 3rd in the state and ahead of me by 0.01...RIP


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 10, 2019)

I just registerd for the Colorado Qualifier comp, HYPE!! Also, really happy to see that @Kit Clement and Calvin Nielson are coming to the comp as well. Looking forward to meeting them again and to all others that are coming as well.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kit Clement as well as Lauren Clement, this seems big


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 10, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Kit Clement as well as Lauren Clement, this seems big


It’s only big cause I’m signed up 

Yeah this comp has been getting so much hype, I won’t be suprised if we do hit the limit.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 10, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> It’s only big cause I’m signed up


Of course @weatherman223, I am sure that @PingPongCuber meant you first and Kit as an after thought, but forgot to add you, haha.



weatherman223 said:


> Yeah this comp has been getting so much hype, I won’t be suprised if we do hit the limit.


I am expecting to have more then 200 people wanting to compete at the Colorado Qualifier, especially considering that at my comp I had close to 150 people (including those on the waiting list).


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 10, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Of course @weatherman223, I am sure that @PingPongCuber meant you first and Kit as an after thought, but forgot to add you, haha.
> 
> 
> I am expecting to have more then 200 people wanting to compete at the Colorado Qualifier, especially considering that at my comp I had close to 150 people (including those on the waiting list).



Ah, the first sentence was a joke, its a play on of the "its hot cause I'm here" meme.

Yeah, I wouldnt be suprised either if we surpass 50 on the waiting list, its a big comp, haha


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 10, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Ah, the first sentence was a joke, its a play on of the "its hot cause I'm here" meme.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldnt be suprised either if we surpass 50 on the waiting list, its a big comp, haha


I know, I was trying to be sarcastic which I guess failed epiclly...like I do competing at comps


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Apr 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if staffing applications will exist for CO qualifier 2019? Super excited for it, will be competing in every event besides bigBLD.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 11, 2019)

M1n1turtl3 said:


> Does anyone know if staffing applications will exist for CO qualifier 2019? Super excited for it, will be competing in every event besides bigBLD.


There is no staff applications for this competition, but Jordan rather is having every competitor that signs up to help out with judging and running (in regards to scrambling though I am not positive how he will work that out), Check out the "competitor responsibility" tab for more info on that.

What are some of your goals...at least for your main events?


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Apr 11, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> There is no staff applications for this competition, but Jordan rather is having every competitor that signs up to help out with judging and running (in regards to scrambling though I am not positive how he will work that out), Check out the "competitor responsibility" tab for more info on that.
> 
> What are some of your goals...at least for your main events?


Ah, okay. My goals are to make cutoff for every event (6 and 7 are gonna be a bit of a stretch for that), make 3x3 finals, get state record for square-1 (I average about 5 seconds faster than current SR with decent-ish scrambles), and just don't suck overall, I guess.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 13, 2019)

Pikes Peak 2019 on June 22, in Colorado Springs. Organized by yours truly. 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PikesPeak2019


----------



## graceenai (May 13, 2019)

See y'all at colorado qualifier! It'll be my first competition (lol), excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 13, 2019)

Yeah, Ill be there too. Should be fun, Im really hoping for good pyra times.


----------



## alyzsnyzs (May 13, 2019)

Trust me, if this is anything like last year, it'll be a blast. Just take it easy and have fun.


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Pikes Peak 2019 on June 22, in Colorado Springs. Organized by yours truly.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PikesPeak2019


Nice! I think that is during a campout that weekend, but will potentially be able to make it.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 14, 2019)

Pikes Peak Registration is now open!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Pikes Peak Registration is now open!


YEAH! Just registered and looking forward to it. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2019)

graceenai said:


> See y'all at colorado qualifier! It'll be my first competition (lol), excited to see how it turns out!





PingPongCuber said:


> Yeah, Ill be there too. Should be fun, Im really hoping for good pyra times.





M1n1turtl3 said:


> Trust me, if this is anything like last year, it'll be a blast. Just take it easy and have fun.


Glad to hear that you all can make it and will be there. I look forward to seeing you all there, and best of luck with your goals.



pjk said:


> Nice! I think that is during a campout that weekend, but will potentially be able to make it.


That will be great and cool if you can make it and are here for the comp. When will you know if you can make it or not?...if you do not mind me asking.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 15, 2019)

To be completely honest, I wasn’t expecting only 5 registrations the first night lol, let’s get these numbers up!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> To be completely honest, I wasn’t expecting only 5 registrations the first night lol, let’s get these numbers up!


Lol, I think some people are going to wait until after the May comp to see what there schedule looks like. If however we stay at 5 people podiuming will not be super hard, haha. I am sure that within the next few weeks it will fill up some.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 15, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Lol, I think some people are going to wait until after the May comp to see what there schedule looks like. If however we stay at 5 people podiuming will not be super hard, haha. I am sure that within the next few weeks it will fill up some.



Yeah I’m not worried at all, haha

What I am worried about is stripe not paying the funds to my bank account in some way, as its wanting me to put in a picture of an ID, but I don’t think that’s needed.


----------



## Angie_n10 (May 15, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Pikes Peak Registration is now open!


I might go


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 25, 2019)

Colorado Qualifier Today! I am leaving Summit County now, good luck to everyone who is going (Especially on your 4x4 BLD attempt, Tristan)!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 27, 2019)

I had a great time at the competition! I made the second round in 3x3 and finals in pyra. Great scrambles for second round Pyra, got a 4.02 on the last one. I also got a pr and my first official sub 20 on 3x3 with a nineteen-second solve. Thanks to everyone who helped, especially Calvin, AJ, and Jordan.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 27, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I had a great time at the competition! I made the second round in 3x3 and finals in pyra. Great scrambles for second round Pyra, got a 4.02 on the last one. I also got a pr and my first official sub 20 on 3x3 with a nineteen-second solve. Thanks to everyone who helped, especially Calvin, AJ, and Jordan.


Nice job on getting your Pb's Pr's etc. and it was great seeing you there as well.

The competition was a lot of fun and thanks to everyone that helped out with everything.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Nice job on getting your Pb's Pr's etc. and it was great seeing you there as well.
> 
> The competition was a lot of fun and thanks to everyone that helped out with everything.



How did you do on 4x4 BLD?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 27, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> How did you do on 4x4 BLD?


Not great. Memo went pretty fast, but the solving part was where it went wrong. I had centers done and wings mostly done, but I forgot the last part to the parity alg which threw me off, and therefore I messed corners up. Need to practice some more now and hopefully this fall or so I can get a success. Thanks for asking

In regards to the other BLD events;
3x3 MBLD I was so close to having a 2/4 but I flipped a corner wrong on two of the cubes, one I completely messed up and the 4th I forgot to even start solving LOL!
3x3 BLD, 1st solve not sure what happened, 2nd solve could not feel (and therefore could not remember) if I undid a D set up move, (which I guess I did not do), and 3rd solve was off by a misplaced corner.
5x5 BLD...well let just say that Memo was solid but execution was terrible. I guess that's what happens when it is almost impossible to feel the midge and wing turns 

Now I just need to practice some different ways of turning and will go for success next time. All in all though it was still a lot of fun, especially since I got to do all 18 events


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 13, 2019)

Last chance to register for Pikes Peak 2019! Registration closes in 2 days! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PikesPeak2019


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 23, 2019)

I could not make it to the comp today, just got home from a summer camp, but would love to hear how it went. I can now consistently succeed under 10 minutes on 3x3 BLD, so I am excited for another competition with BLD events. For now, I will just have to practice for Denver back to school, it would be great (also unrealistic) to get a sub-20 average. I am currently averaging 22 secs. Can't wait to hear the results of pikes peak, though!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I could not make it to the comp today, just got home from a summer camp, but would love to hear how it went. I can now consistently succeed under 10 minutes on 3x3 BLD, so I am excited for another competition with BLD events. For now, I will just have to practice for Denver back to school, it would be great (also unrealistic) to get a sub-20 average. I am currently averaging 22 secs. Can't wait to hear the results of pikes peak, though!


Sorry about the delay in responding to your post @PingPongCuber, but the comp went great and was really fun despite the fact that I DNF'ed my Skewb results in the finals, LOL. O'well maybe next time I will do better. I think everyone else had a great time and thanks again to @weatherman223 for organizing it and AJ for delegating it.

In regards to Colorado comp, I am planning on a November comp (most likely the 9th, and it will be co-organized with Zac) and that will most likely be held at the same venue that Pikes Peak was held at (due to some recent issues with the venue that I was going to use). We hopefully should have some more info on that soon.

Nice job @PingPongCuber on your BLD times and hopefully you will get the sub 20 average in a couple of months.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks for trying to organize another competition, I really enjoy them. If it is possible to have 3x3 BLD as an event, I would appreciate it as I am very eager to get an official time. Im glad to hear that Pikes Peak was a success, wish I could have gone.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself to this group. I'm Ryan and have been cubing for five years. I have been to 7 Colorado competitions since 2015. I sadly can not go to Denver Back to School because I am on the waiting list. I am looking forward to the upcoming competition in November organized by Tristan and Zachary. Do you all have any other information about that competition? I know the events will probably be 2,3,7, skewb, pyraminx, and megaminx. It should be fun. I was also wondering if a possible PBQ competition will take place because I want to get a BLD success and possible 4BLD success once I learn it. Anyway, I appreciate you all organizing these competitions and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help a competition run smoother.


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 1, 2019)

I was wondering Tristan if we will have a PBQ competition soon in Colorado. I know a while back that you said you wanted to have one, so do you have any progress on that? Also, if you have any other updates that you are aware of on upcoming Colorado competitions please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 2, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself to this group. I'm Ryan and have been cubing for five years. I have been to 7 Colorado competitions since 2015. I sadly can not go to Denver Back to School because I am on the waiting list. I am looking forward to the upcoming competition in November organized by Tristan and Zachary. Do you all have any other information about that competition? I know the events will probably be 2,3,7, skewb, pyraminx, and megaminx. It should be fun. I was also wondering if a possible PBQ competition will take place because I want to get a BLD success and possible 4BLD success once I learn it. Anyway, I appreciate you all organizing these competitions and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help a competition run smoother.



Hi! I live in Centennial and I've been cubing for almost 2 years. I'm in the middle of my 4th comp right now. I'm sub-14 on 3x3


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi man! Glad to have you here. What's your competition PB/PR?


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 3, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Hi man! Glad to have you here. What's your competition PB/PR?


On 3x3 it's like 11 in comp which isn't that great but I've only been to one comp in the past like 3 months haha. I broke my unofficial 3x3 PB single by a whole second yesterday, though. I managed a 7.40 single on my new cube


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 8, 2019)

Congrats to all the Colorado cubers who competed at CubingUsa Nationals 2019. Some state records included Dylan Hughlett's 3:09 7x7 mean, Jordan Mosakowski's 16.87 OH average, and also his 3:02 SR 7x7 single! Also, congrats to Brayden Wroten with his 9.77 3x3 average which I think puts him at the fifth person in Colorado to have a sub 10 official average.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 11, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> Hi! I live in Centennial and I've been cubing for almost 2 years. I'm in the middle of my 4th comp right now. I'm sub-14 on 3x3





KingCanyon said:


> I was wondering Tristan if we will have a PBQ competition soon in Colorado. I know a while back that you said you wanted to have one, so do you have any progress on that? Also, if you have any other updates that you are aware of on upcoming Colorado competitions please let me know. Thanks!


Welcome to this thread @KingCanyon and @TheCube4226. It is nice to meet some other Colorado cubers here on the forums. Also, my apologies for the delay in saying hi and responding to you @KingCanyon about your questions.

With that being said, for the November comp, Zac and I have a tentative schedule and I will be emailing AJ soon to give him all the info for the comp, and that I am waiting to do until I hear from Zac about the venue (which we will most likely have) but I wanted to make sure of before I email AJ.

In regards to the PBQ comp, I believe Zac will be mostly in charge of that comp, and from what I have have heard he is planning that comp for early December. Once I have some more info on that I will be sure to post that here.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can help answer for either of you, and I will be sure to get back to you sooner then this last time.

Edit: Nice job @TheCube4226 on you 3x3 PB. Well done.


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the response! I really appreciate your and Zac's determination in getting these Colorado competitions organized. Also thanks for the updates and please let me know if I can do anything to help the competitions run better.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 25, 2019)

Just so any who are interested, Zac and I have all the details for the November comp finalized and I am just waiting to hear back from AJ (the delegate) to get him to look over everything that I sent him last week and once I hear back from him we can hopefully get the website posted on the WCA page.

After that we are looking at hosting the PBQ comp, and that should be late November/early December. And once those are over I am hoping to get a competition for February organized, especially since Colorado has a lot of interest in competitions now, I (and the other organizers) are trying to host as many as possible. The only drawback/delay in organizing the comps is that the delegate is not always available, so we will try our best to do what we can.


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Thanks for the update!


So after talking to some of the people that are going to help organize the PBQ comp, it looks like we will have to move it to January 4th or 11th, but I will let you know once I have that confirmed...hopefully soon.


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 30, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> So after talking to some of the people that are going to help organize the PBQ comp, it looks like we will have to move it to January 4th or 11th, but I will let you know once I have that confirmed...hopefully soon.


Just gives me more time to practice the events and hopefully learn 4bld!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm heading down to the competition! Good luck everyone!


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice job everyone at Denver Back to School 2019! I unfortunately couldn't make it, but saw the results on cubecomps. Some state records included a 2.82 average by Dylan Hughlett, a quick 31.96 average and 28.57 single by Jack Ryan (This competition had 3 sub 30 4x4 solves from Colorado. Previously there were none), a 58.70 3x3 WF average and 50.57 single by Logan Day-Richter, a 4.08 Pyraminx average also by Logan-Day Ritcher, a 2.42 Pyraminx single by AJ Blair, and last but not least, a 2.13 SR skewb single by Brayden Wroten.

This completion also saw the fourth person with a sub 9 3x3 average, Jack Ryan. He got 8.96 in the 2nd round, so congrats to him.

I hope you all had an awesome time at the competition, and hope to see you all at future comps!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 23, 2019)

So I just realized that I have not updated in a bit, but I guess that it is okay since I unfortunately do not have almost anything new to say since I am still waiting to hear back from the delegate in response to getting the competition officially announced on the WCA website...which I really want to get up soon since we will only be able to have the registration open for around 1 month. The delegate did say everything is good for the comp and that he can make it (hence why I am still planning everything) but if I do not hear back from him within the next few days/week, then I am not positive what to do and I may have to delay the comp. I really hope that, that does not happen, but we shall see.

Additionally, I have decided to change doing Skewb to 4x4 since we have had Skewb quite a bit in recent comps and 4x4 would be a nice substitute. We will also be having t-shirts for this comp so yo can plan on that if you are interested and if I can post the designs here once I have the final design then I will do so (and they will of course be on the comp website, once that is up).


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 25, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Hello!



Hi! Welcome to the thread!
Have you been to any competitions? What are your main events? What do you average in them?
It's really great to have more people here!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 25, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Hi! Welcome to the thread!
> Have you been to any competitions? What are your main events? What do you average in them?
> It's really great to have more people here!


Hahaha @PingPongCuber that is Brayden/bt on the google hangouts.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 25, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hahaha @PingPongCuber that is Brayden/bt on the google hangouts.



Oh, whoops!


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 25, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Oh, whoops!




xD


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Brayden, it's Ryan. You might remember me from Pikes Peak 2019.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 26, 2019)

yeah I do

Are you coming to the November one?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone know what events there will be at the November one? I just know that there wont be skewb and that there will be 4x4.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 26, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Does anyone know what events there will be at the November one? I just know that there wont be skewb and that there will be 4x4.


There will be 2x2-4x4, 7x7, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 27, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> yeah I do
> 
> Are you coming to the November one?


Most likely, I just need to start practicing some more. Since I have school, I haven't been.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 27, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Most likely, I just need to start practicing some more. Since I have school, I haven't been.


Yeah me too, I really have only focused on skewb and squan (and a little m-bld) for a while.


----------



## graceenai (Sep 27, 2019)

Excited for more upcoming competitions in colorado! means i will need to practice more lol


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 28, 2019)

graceenai said:


> Excited for more upcoming competitions in colorado! means i will need to practice more lol


lol me too


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 28, 2019)

graceenai said:


> Excited for more upcoming competitions in colorado! means i will need to practice more lol


Same here. We are trying to do the best we can with hosting more competitions (esecially since there are a lot of cubers now in Colorado, and it is growing which is eally nice to see), but communication in regards to having competitions has been a little tricky at times. Hopefully though we can have a lot more comps in 2020 (I will try to do the best I can) as well as the other organizers.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 28, 2019)

Quick update; The November comp is still on (so hooray to that), although unfortunately AJ will not be delegating it, so instaed we will be flying Calvin Nielson out to delegate the comp. We should have the comp website officially up within the next day or two so keep your eyes out for that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2019)

Hooray!! Veterans Day Open 2019 is officially announced on the WCA website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/VeteransDayOpen2019#general-info

Registration opens on October 3rd so make sure to check back in then to register early.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'll be there! Super excited even though I can't do 7x7. Hoping to finally get a sub-20 average on 3x3, and maybe get a sub-1 solve on 4x4 with enough practice.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 4, 2019)

Registration for Veterans Day Open is now open. We already have 17 people out of 85 so make sure to register soon for a spot.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Oct 4, 2019)

I should be there! Hoping to get a sub-12.5 3x3 average, sub-4 2x2 average, sub-50 4x4 average, 1:35ish Megaminx average, and just to make the time limit for 7x7 lol because I don't practice big cubes. I don't care about Pyra and never practice so I'll be find with like a 10 or 11 average.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 5, 2019)

this thread doesnt seem to be too activa anyone going to veterans day 2019


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 5, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> this thread doesnt seem to be too activa anyone going to veterans day 2019


Glad to hear that you can make the competition, and I look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 5, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Glad to hear that you can make the competition, and I look forward to meeting you there.


im looking forward to it too ive only made one cubing friend and it would be nice to have more diversity itll be nice to meet you


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi I just realized that shepherd cuber is tristan steeves well then ive met you once before but not introduced myself properly


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 6, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I'll be there! Super excited even though I can't do 7x7. Hoping to finally get a sub-20 average on 3x3, and maybe get a sub-1 solve on 4x4 with enough practice.


all im hoping is too make cutoff for 4x4 and megaminx


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm hoping to get another sub 10 3x3 average, a sub 3 2x2 average, a sub 45 4x4 average, a PR pyra average (4.5ish), and a sub 1:40 mega average.

Other goals are a sub 1 2x2 single lol (I guess it's the only milestone left)


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 6, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I'm hoping to get another sub 10 3x3 average, a sub 3 2x2 average, a sub 45 4x4 average, a PR pyra average (4.5ish), and a sub 1:40 mega average.
> 
> Other goals are a sub 1 2x2 single lol (I guess it's the only milestone left)


nice im still going for a sub 20 3x3 average and to at least make the cutoff for 4x4


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 6, 2019)

im hoping too meet both of you at veterans day


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> im hoping too meet both of you at veterans day


I am sure you will and many more. I will be scrambling the whole day so it should be pretty easy to find me haha.


----------



## KingCanyon (Oct 6, 2019)

I want a sub 14 3x3 average and to finally break my 12.21 single, a PR 2x2 average (maybe a sub 3 2x2 single after +2 ing last competition, a PR megaminx average, (maybe) a sub 10 pyraminx average, and a PR 4x4 average and single. For 7x7, I just want to make time limit.

I also want to make 3x3 finals. I haven't had much time to practice lately, so some of these goals may not happen, but I hope they do.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 6, 2019)

with you there school has pounded me into a little pile of sleep deprived pulp i havent had all that much time to practice either


----------



## KingCanyon (Oct 6, 2019)

Okay, so my friend who has never been to a competition before registered for Veteran's Day Open 2019, and it says that he is on the waiting list even though the competitor limit is not at its max. Do any of you know why this would happen. By the way, his name is Gavyn Goss in case you can change it. Thanks!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 6, 2019)

yeah it isnt at the limit thats weird I hope that this can get resolved


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Okay, so my friend who has never been to a competition before registered for Veteran's Day Open 2019, and it says that he is on the waiting list even though the competitor limit is not at its max. Do any of you know why this would happen. By the way, his name is Gavyn Goss in case you can change it. Thanks!


The reason he is not on the list that you all can see is because he has not yet paid. Once he does I will approve him.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 7, 2019)

I just got a corner twist on 4x4 (I know its out of context but i just think its funny)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2019)

Veterans Day Open 2019 is already 2/3's full so make sure to register soon if you want a spot. Additionally, there was a slight delay with the t-shirt design, but I am hoping to have it up no later then Wednesday.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 7, 2019)

nice im looking forward to the design


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Oct 8, 2019)

Hyped for this comp, man, it honestly feels like it's been forever. Goals are sub-4 2x2 avg, sub-12.5 3x3 avg and sub-10 single, or at the very least, beat Zach , sub-45 4x4 avg (I honestly don't know how tough this will be, haven't practiced 4x4 a lot in a while), sub-4:30 7x7 mean, make cutoff for mega (I'm bad lol), and don't get bad scrambles in pyra (luck based even, what can I say ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ).


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 8, 2019)

nice should I be only practicing one event or evenly practicing all events some people say yes others say no and im confused as to wich ones better


----------



## KingCanyon (Oct 8, 2019)

Depends on your goal. If you want to get really good at an event, I would recommend practicing it the most and do other events on the side. If you want to compete in a variety of events and be decent, you could practice the events evenly.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 8, 2019)

thank you for the advice


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 8, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> nice should I be only practicing one event or evenly practicing all events some people say yes others say no and im confused as to wich ones better


I think that you can do either option, depending on what you personally want to do. If there is an event that you want to practice and get sub x on then pratice that event more, but if you want to practice all, then by all means do that.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 8, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I think that you can do either option, depending on what you personally want to do. If there is an event that you want to practice and get sub x on then pratice that event more, but if you want to practice all, then by all means do that.


thank you


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 8, 2019)

I didnt think that the competiotion would fill up this quickly theres already 71 competitors


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 11, 2019)

WOW! 1 Week and 3 hours after registration opens for Veterans Day Open 2019, we have reached the competitor limit for the competition. Now all who register will be put on the waiting list.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you all who signed up for the competition and look forward to see you all next month.

To all that are not able to make this comp, I am sorry that it is filled up, but hopefully you can make the next competition, which if we can consistently have a delegate available I would really like to have a ton more comps (as I know a lot of other people would like as well), so we will see what we can do.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 11, 2019)

nice


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 16, 2019)

Forgot to post this yesterday, but I was finally able to get the t-shirt (a.k.a gear) posted on the website. Which all who signed up received an email with that info, but I thought I would post it here as well. https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ayOpen2019#12427-competition-t-shirts-apparel


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 16, 2019)

thank you very much im looking forward to the comp


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey, for any of you going to the competition this Saturday, do you have a decent 7x7 I could possibly borrow. Mine's missing a piece, and I don't think I could get it in time for the competition.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 6, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Hey, for any of you going to the competition this Saturday, do you have a decent 7x7 I could possibly borrow. Mine's missing a piece, and I don't think I could get it in time for the competition.


You can use mine if you like it. I will make sure to put myself and you in different heats.


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 6, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> You can use mine if you like it. I will make sure to put myself and you in different heats.


Okay, thank you! If I may ask, what type of 7x7 is it and if I barrow it, will I get I chance to do some warm up solves?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 7, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Okay, thank you! If I may ask, what type of 7x7 is it and if I barrow it, will I get I chance to do some warm up solves?


It is the Yuxin Hays M, and you are more then welcome to do as many warm up solves as you want, especially since I will not be doing any warm up solves, so you can keep it for as long as you need.

Also, you are more then welcome to adjust the tension to what you prefer. I am readjust it back, although I am not picky at all with how precise it is.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 8, 2019)

what are youre gus's goal for vdo im just hping to sub 10 pyra sub 20 3x3 and make 2x2 finals and gat 4x4 cutoff and mega cutoff


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 9, 2019)

Goals: 2x2: PR Average, Top 8, Sub 3 Single, Make Finals

3x3: Sub 14 Average, Make Finals, Sub 12 Single

Pyraminx: Not Suck

7x7: Make Time Limit

4x4: Sub 1:20 Average, Sub 1:10 Single

Megaminx: PR Average, PR Single, Top 6

Also, have fun and meet new people!


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 9, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Goals: 2x2: PR Average, Top 8, Sub 3 Single, Make Finals
> 
> 3x3: Sub 14 Average, Make Finals, Sub 12 Single
> 
> ...



Nice! I'm mainly hoping to podium in 3x3 because I've been 4th 3 times lol


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is what I posted on Instagram earlier:

"Excited for my 10th competition, and my 2nd as an organizer, Veterans Day Open 2019.

...I’ll be doing everything.

3x3: Weilong WR M. I tried the Gan for 3 weeks but it ultimately wasn’t for me, so I switched back. I average around 12, and a sub 12 average would be nice. If I can get a sub 10 single, that would be awesome.

2x2: MGC 2x2. Nothing special about 2x2. PR (sub 4 avg) would be cool, and get a lolsingle I guess.

4x4: Valk 4M Strong. I really like this cube, it’s smooth crunchy feeling makes 4x4 so much more enjoyable than using a Wuque. I average low 50, and getting a sub 55 average would be nice, bonus if it’s sub 50.

7x7: Aofu GTS M. Might borrow a Hays or Spark. I don’t practice this. Goal is to simply register a time.

Pyra: Bell. Bad event. Get PRs.

Megaminx: Galaxy V2 LM. Super good cube. Hopefully I can make cutoff. "


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 10, 2019)

i made pyra finals and 3x3 round 2 and made 4x4 cutoff so yay


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 10, 2019)

got two sub 40s in 4x4 a 39.15 and a 36.9 overall pb!


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 10, 2019)

Awesome job everyone today! I will review how I did in the events I competed in.

2x2: 4.92 and 4.55 second averages, 2.82 PR single, 8th place. I did okay in 2x2. The one thing that made it less mediocre is the sub 3 single which is what I wanted for a while.

3x3: 17.41, 13.94, and 13.59 averages. 11.36 PR single, 7th place. I did great in 3x3 besides the first round. Both the second and final round averages were PRs and I got two sub 12s!

Pyraminx: 11.63 average, 8.20 single, 24th place. I did bad in this event. Nothing really more to say.

4x4: 1:08.82 PR average, and 58.59 PR single, 20th place. Wow! I did great in this event. I got my second best solve ever with the 58 and my average was better than my previous best single. I used someone's else's really good cube, so this probably contributed to it.

Megaminx: 1:44.00 PR average, 1:39.65 single, 11th place. I did well In this event with a 3 second PR average. I hope to put a lot of work in megaminx to hopefully be sub 1:30 at the next competition.

7x7: 6:46.43 PR single, 14th place. I got an overall PB single here by over 30 seconds! Really happy about it.

Also, Dylan Hughlett got SR for megaminx average and single with a 1:00.88 and 56.06 respectively!


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 11, 2019)

Goal reflection:

3x3: sub 12 average would be nice. If I can get a sub 10 single, that would be awesome. All achieved. I got an 11.49 avg in R2 and 2 sub 10s: a 9.34 PLL skip in R1 and a 9.41 fullstep in R2. I placed 4th which was cool i guess. 

2x2: PR (sub 4 avg) would be cool, Got a high 3. and get a lolsingle I guess. Is low 2 a lolsingle? 

4x4: getting a sub 55 average would be nice, bonus if it’s sub 50. Only got a 56,  but i still PRed so its fine. 

I dropped out of 7x7

Pyra: Get PRs. lol no

Megaminx: Hopefully I can make cutoff. lol no

I dropped out of 7x7 kek


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 11, 2019)

3x3 Sub 10 average: lol all three of the averages had a minimum of 2 +2s

2x2 Sub 3.3 average: 3.21 in finals! And lolsingle: 1.59 in finals as well

4x4 Sub 45 average: 44.xx in first round! And sub 40 single: 39.15 in first round and a 36.9 overall PB in finals!

Mega Sub 1:40 average: Got a 1:40.xx 

Pyra PR average: scrambles were trash but got a 3.31 single because I did a weird V that skipped

7x7: dropped out.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 12, 2019)

i really wanted to get cutoff for mega however i ended up stumbling on my last solve and getting a 3:40 i couldve made cutoff if i had practiced


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 13, 2019)

I was wondering if any of you know when the blind competition is to be scheduled for. I heard that it was in January, but I would just like some confirmation, so I know what blind events to practice. Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> I was wondering if any of you know when the blind competition is to be scheduled for. I heard that it was in January, but I would just like some confirmation, so I know what blind events to practice. Thanks!


Well we are not yet certain when we will be having it. Currently we are trying to get some things figured out (such as having a delegte) that will or will not be available to have the competition, and once that is done we will plan on a date for a PBQ comp. Which a PBQ comp has all BLD events and FMC so you can practice them all if you want.

I wish I could give you more info on it, but unfortunately we don't (since again we need a delegate first).


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 13, 2019)

Gonna go for a 4bld success at that comp


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 15, 2019)

im going to learn fmc once its announced if it has anything else then ill do that


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 15, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> im going to learn fmc once its announced if it has anything else then ill do that


Cool, I need to relearn FMC as well. Also, if we can have that comp, there will be 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 MBLD, and FMC...with maybe a random event as well.


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 15, 2019)

Can the random event maybe be megaminx if we have it? I just like that event for some reason. I would be fine with other events though.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey all, I just wanted to drop a line and say hello. The veterans day open 2019 results are showing some pretty impressive times, good work to all who competed! I started cubing when i went to college at the School of Mines back in 2008, feel away from cubing for many years and now i have a young cousin who is interested in it and it's getting me excited and motivated to start turning fast again. I look forward to chatting and learning from all of you. Cheers,


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 15, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to drop a line and say hello. The veterans day open 2019 results are showing some pretty impressive times, good work to all who competed! I started cubing when i went to college at the School of Mines back in 2008, feel away from cubing for many years and now i have a young cousin who is interested in it and it's getting me excited and motivated to start turning fast again. I look forward to chatting and learning from all of you. Cheers,


Hey @EngineeringBrian thank you for stopping in and saying hi. Really glad to to meet you. Is your cousin local as well? Also what events do you do? and what is your favorite event?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 15, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @EngineeringBrian thank you for stopping in and saying hi. Really glad to to meet you. Is your cousin local as well? Also what events do you do? and what is your favorite event?


@cubeshepherd Hey! Previously i was only a 3x3 speed solver and i solved all the larger puzzles just for fun. I really like the mechanics of large cubes but never took to them for speed, just the puzzling aspect. I do want to start speed solving either the 4x4 or 5x5, i've always like odd sided puzzles more for some reason. I also like the mega and gigminx. The cousin is local and is just barely learning to solve but like all the young guns on the forum i can tell he's gonna take dive deep and be faster than me in no time; we're going to try and go to the next local competition together!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 15, 2019)

other than blind events


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 15, 2019)

yeah get in on comps early on i only started competing this year and i wishi started sooner although some people aremean most are quite nice


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 15, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> yeah get in on comps early on i only started competing this year and i wishi started sooner although some people aremean most are quite nice


I agree, but who have you meet that is mean?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 15, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Can the random event maybe be megaminx if we have it? I just like that event for some reason. I would be fine with other events though.


Maybe. That will depend on the schedule and what makes the most sense.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 15, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Cool, I need to relearn FMC as well. Also, if we can have that comp, there will be 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 MBLD, and FMC...with maybe a random event as well.


How about Skewb?


----------



## IceeIceberg (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey, really impressive avg for all events @VDO on the 9th. If I had the practice and the puzzles (working on getting them, I have only budget stuff atm) I would've loved to compete. I wish those pyraminx/ megaminx/ 7x7 owners knew how frustrating it is not having them to practice with T-T.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 17, 2019)

IceeIceberg said:


> Hey, really impressive avg for all events @VDO on the 9th. If I had the practice and the puzzles (working on getting them, I have only budget stuff atm) I would've loved to compete. I wish those pyraminx/ megaminx/ 7x7 owners knew how frustrating it is not having them to practice with T-T.


you can get some really good budget puzzles espessialyy for pyra the mr. m and for mega the mgc they are both reakky good for really cheap they are also magnetic wich is great


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 19, 2019)

Stay tuned for a surprise competition announcement...

Hint... Jan 11...no blinds....


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 19, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Stay tuned for a surprise competition announcement...
> 
> Hint... Jan 11...no blinds....


I'm very much intrigued.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 22, 2019)

ok time ti practice big cubes


weatherman223 said:


> Stay tuned for a surprise competition announcement...
> 
> Hint... Jan 11...no blinds....


----------



## IceeIceberg (Nov 23, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> ok time ti practice big cubes


 and then miss the cut offs for 7x7!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 24, 2019)

Yep looking forward to when we can officially announce the competition. Hopefully that will be in the next few day once the delegate for the comp approves everything.

Also, for any and all interested people that would like organize a competition, please let me know and I will see what the best way to host it is. Currently I have been talking to a few other interested people and there is a pretty god chance (depending on if we can get a delegate) there will be a February, March, April, May and July comp (although again that is depending on if we can get a out of state delegate to come.


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 24, 2019)

I can co-organize a competition if it helps the community on one of those events. I just need experience, advice, and training before I organize one on my own. In addition, it depends if I have time to co-organize one of them. Also, what events are we looking at for the January competition? Thanks in advance!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 24, 2019)

IceeIceberg said:


> and then miss the cut offs for 7x7!


i dont own a7x7 :I


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 25, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> I can co-organize a competition if it helps the community on one of those events. I just need experience, advice, and training before I organize one on my own. In addition, it depends if I have time to co-organize one of them. Also, what events are we looking at for the January competition? Thanks in advance!


For the Jan comp, the events will most likely be 2x2-7x7 and 3x3 oh, although that is not completely confirmed yet, and once we know I will let you all know.

With respect to organizing comps (or co-organizing) if you ever want to help with a comp let me know and either myself or the organizer of the comp will be more then happy to have you as co and will walk you through the steps of it all (which for the most part is pretty straight forward) but there are somethings to keep in mind and make sure are addressed before, during, and after the competition.

Something though that I will be more then happy to help with as well, is if you find a venue that would be good for a comp and would like to organize a comp there, please let me know and I can help with organizing the comp (being a co-organizer with you).


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 25, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> For the Jan comp, the events will most likely be 2x2-7x7 and 3x3 oh, although that is not completely confirmed yet, and once we know I will let you all know.
> 
> With respect to organizing comps (or co-organizing) if you ever want to help with a comp let me know and either myself or the organizer of the comp will be more then happy to have you as co and will walk you through the steps of it all (which for the most part is pretty straight forward) but there are somethings to keep in mind and make sure are addressed before, during, and after the competition.
> 
> Something though that I will be more then happy to help with as well, is if you find a venue that would be good for a comp and would like to organize a comp there, please let me know and I can help with organizing the comp (being a co-organizer with you).


Thanks for the update! I could maybe get a venue here in Woodland Park. I would just need to talk to my schools and ask if they would let me use them. A good venue here would potentially be the Ute Pass Cultural Center, but I don’t know how much that would cost to rent. If you have any ideas for a good Colorado Springs venue please let me know.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 25, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> For the Jan comp, the events will most likely be 2x2-7x7 and 3x3 oh, although that is not completely confirmed yet, and once we know I will let you all know.
> 
> With respect to organizing comps (or co-organizing) if you ever want to help with a comp let me know and either myself or the organizer of the comp will be more then happy to have you as co and will walk you through the steps of it all (which for the most part is pretty straight forward) but there are somethings to keep in mind and make sure are addressed before, during, and after the competition.
> 
> Something though that I will be more then happy to help with as well, is if you find a venue that would be good for a comp and would like to organize a comp there, please let me know and I can help with organizing the comp (being a co-organizer with you).


What about Skewb?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 25, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> What about Skewb?


What about Skewb?



Spoiler



Just teasing. If Raymond or Sam get there comps hosted in February and March, Skewb will most likely be an event at least for one of the comps, if not both.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 26, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> What about Skewb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about mega


----------



## IceeIceberg (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah do megaminx and skewb. Also, why did the last competition have no 5x5 but yes 7x7? Is that just how the WCA rolls?


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 27, 2019)

IceeIceberg said:


> Yeah do megaminx and skewb. Also, why did the last competition have no 5x5 but yes 7x7? Is that just how the WCA rolls?


No, competions can have whatever events the organizers choose to, as long as they have time for those events. In this case, the organizers wanted 7x7 as an event instead of 5x5 because of preference and a lack of time.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

IceeIceberg said:


> Yeah do megaminx and skewb. Also, why did the last competition have no 5x5 but yes 7x7? Is that just how the WCA rolls?


Yep @KingCanyon is correct. For local competitions, the organizers tend to pick what events will be held and the delegates will help with making sure the events and schedule work out, and for this past competition 7x7 was an event that wasn't held recently so we decided on having that.

Also, we have been tying to have all the different events at competitions this past year, and will continue to do so this next year. For the January comp, it will be nxn events, and then for the competition after that (hopefully in February if we can get a delegate), will have some of the other events, such as Skewb, Pyraminx, etc.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

Just wanted to let you all know that @weatherman223 has added Skewb to the list of event for the January comp.

Additionally, the website should be up with in the next couple of days or so.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 28, 2019)

what are your goals for the upcoming comps i just want to get a sub 17 3x3 average and unironcally compete in 2x2 (wich is very unlickely)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 28, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> what are your goals for the upcoming comps i just want to get a sub 17 3x3 average and unironcally compete in 2x2 (wich is very unlickely)


3x3: PR average (Sub 9.7) and a good single.

2x2: sub 0

4x4: Sub 43 average with a sub 38 single.

5x5: Sub 1:28 average and sub 1:25 single.

6x6: Sub 3:40 mean and sub 3:30 single

OH: Sub 17 average (SR) and sub 15 single

Skewb: Sub 3.3 average and a long awaited sub 2 single (My 2.13 literally had a cube drop)


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 28, 2019)

3x3: PR Average, Sub 11 Single

2x2: Sub 4 Average

4x4: Sub 1:00 Average

5x5: Sub 2:00 Average

6x6: Sub 4:30 Mean

OH: Sub 30 Average

Skewb: Sub 10 Average

I would go with sub 13 average for 3x3, but the competition is only in about a month and a half. Also, today I did really well in 3x3, so I think those goals could be attainable. The 2x2 average is possible if I get better hardware and learn some CLLs with some luck. For 4x4 and 5x5, the goals seem steep, but I don't practice these events a great deal and don't have the best hardware. I also don't know Yau for 4x4, so this could help me. I do think the 6x6 goal is realistic, as long as the cutoff isn't too hard. For OH, I can average sub 30 when warmed up, so I just need a good official average. Lastly, I don't intend on practicing skewb too much before the competition, but I figure that I can manage an 8 or 9 average.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 28, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> 3x3: PR Average, Sub 11 Single
> 
> 2x2: Sub 4 Average
> 
> ...





oliver sitja sichel said:


> what are your goals for the upcoming comps i just want to get a sub 17 3x3 average and unironcally compete in 2x2 (wich is very unlickely)


I apologies, but 2x2 is not going to be held anymore. It was originally, but I think Zac swapped that our for Skewb.


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 28, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I apologies, but 2x2 is not going to be held anymore. It was originally, but I think Zac swapped that our for Skewb.


So it will be 3x3-6x6, OH, and Skewb?


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 28, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I apologies, but 2x2 is not going to be held anymore. It was originally, but I think Zac swapped that our for Skewb.


ok i will attain my goal of unironically competing in 5x5 6x6 and skweb (and getting a sub 3:00 mega solve) and maybe an official sub 10 on 3x3 with luck and no pauses it could happen but probably not because nerves


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 28, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> ok i will attain my goal of unironically competing in 5x5 6x6 and skweb (and getting a sub 3:00 mega solve) and maybe an official sub 10 on 3x3 with luck and no pauses it could happen but probably not because nerves


Megaminx is at the competition? Also, you are aiming for a sub 17 3x3 average and a sub 10 single? I’m not trying to criticize you, but I didn’t get my first sub 10 single at home until I averaged 15 seconds, much less at a competition. However, if you did get a very lucky scramble and you executed it well, it could happen.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 28, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Megaminx is at the competition? Also, you are aiming for a sub 17 3x3 average and a sub 10 single? I’m not trying to criticize you, but I didn’t get my first sub 10 single at home until I averaged 15 seconds, much less at a competition. However, if you did get a very lucky scramble and you executed it well, it could happen.


i have 2 stackmat sub 10s and when i dont pause and execute well i get 14s i just get really nervous in comp


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 28, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Megaminx is at the competition? Also, you are aiming for a sub 17 3x3 average and a sub 10 single? I’m not trying to criticize you, but I didn’t get my first sub 10 single at home until I averaged 15 seconds, much less at a competition. However, if you did get a very lucky scramble and you executed it well, it could happen.


(also i forgot mega isnt at the comp)


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 29, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> With respect to organizing comps (or co-organizing) if you ever want to help with a comp let me know and either myself or the organizer of the comp will be more then happy to have you as co and will walk you through the steps of it all (which for the most part is pretty straight forward) but there are somethings to keep in mind and make sure are addressed before, during, and after the competition.
> 
> Something though that I will be more then happy to help with as well, is if you find a venue that would be good for a comp and would like to organize a comp there, please let me know and I can help with organizing the comp (being a co-organizer with you).


For a venue, I was thinking about the Ute Pass Cultural Center in Woodland Park. It has a stage and enough room for competitors. The commercial price per hour is $133, while the non-profit price per hour is $75. I don't know if the competition would be considered non-profit. I would assume so because the WCA is a non-profit organization. To pay for the venue, do we use competitor fees? Also, I think getting a sponsor might be a good idea (The Cubicle or Speedsolving.com are examples). I will leave the link to the venue's website down below. Let me know what you think of it and what other expenses we might need. I also understand that we should get a WCA delegate to make this work.


http://www.utepassculturalcenter.itgo.com


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 29, 2019)

Western champs 2020 registration opens in 2 days for those interested 

competition website
forum discussion


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Western champs 2020 registration opens in 2 days for those interested
> 
> competition website
> forum discussion


Thanks so much for posting that here. I completely forgot to do that. 

I will be going for sure, and I filled out the staff application yesterday.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 29, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Western champs 2020 registration opens in 2 days for those interested
> 
> competition website
> forum discussion


i will probably go are their qualificaton times


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 30, 2019)

I may be able to go, but my dreams would become true if I could find a way to carpool, which probably won’t happen unless someone magically has room in a car. Flying appears to be too expensive at the moment, and I’ll have to wait to make my final decision until closer to a registration closure.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 30, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> i will probably go are their qualificaton times


There are no qualification times, just the cutoffs and time limits which can be found on the competition website  



weatherman223 said:


> I may be able to go, but my dreams would become true if I could find a way to carpool, which probably won’t happen unless someone magically has room in a car. Flying appears to be too expensive at the moment, and I’ll have to wait to make my final decision until closer to a registration closure.


I think I might try and setup something so that people can find others to carpool with, we will see if I can actually set anything up though


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, I may be back from the east coast a bit earlier than expected, so there is a slight chance that I could go. However, about everything would have to work out right. Also, my 17th Birthday happens on the first day of the competition, so that’s cool I guess.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Nov 30, 2019)

I think I might try and setup something so that people can find others to carpool with, we will see if I can actually set anything up though
[/QUOTE]
i cant my family is going to make a trip out of it


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 1, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> For a venue, I was thinking about the Ute Pass Cultural Center in Woodland Park. It has a stage and enough room for competitors. The commercial price per hour is $133, while the non-profit price per hour is $75. I don't know if the competition would be considered non-profit. I would assume so because the WCA is a non-profit organization. To pay for the venue, do we use competitor fees? Also, I think getting a sponsor might be a good idea (The Cubicle or Speedsolving.com are examples). I will leave the link to the venue's website down below. Let me know what you think of it and what other expenses we might need. I also understand that we should get a WCA delegate to make this work.
> 
> 
> http://www.utepassculturalcenter.itgo.com


My apologies @KingCanyon for the late reply. I was just going through everything and realized that your question got missed by me.

With respect to the venue, I think it could possibly work, but my only concern with a venue that size is that you would only be able to have at max 60-65 competitor limit (maybe less depending on how many solving tables/stations you have), especially since you have to take into account:
1. Each competitor bringing 1-2 people (that can vary by person of course).
2. For the solving tables you need to make sure that there is at least a 1.5 meter gap from the table to the audience, as well as making sure there is enough space between each table for competitors to go to and from the waiting area to the solving table with out bumping a table that someone is solving at.
3. You will need a way to have the scrambling table away from anywhere where/near the waiting area, and if the WCA enforces complete scramble secrecy (which if I remember correctly they will in 2020, although I can't find the link where I found that being talked about), but if they do then you will need a place to have the scrambling table covered from all eyesight, which for a venue that is smaller will be harder to do.
4. Again that venue can work, but based off of venues that I have looked at in the past (at around the same sizing) they tend to not work great size wise for competitions, due to the way that a competition is set up and run, but if you have a lower competitor limit, 6-8 solving stations, and a schedule that works then a competition should be viable there.

With regards to the costs for the venue, you can get the non-profit cost ($75/Per hour) since like you said the WCA is a non-profit organization (see here) and all the proceeds go to future competition/furthering the WCA and cubing. But with that if you do the math, you will need the venue for about 10-12 hours, and $75x10 is putting you at $750 and if you have a 55 competitor limit with registration fees being $20 then you will be at $1,100, which by no means a bad thing, but just something to keep in mind. Additionally, for costs of venues you can always see if past competitions have the funds to help with your competition (and that is how it should be), so if needed we can help, but if you can get the venue fees coverd as much as possible from registration fees then that is always best, but again not needed for all comps.

If you can get a sponsor for the comp, for the podium placers then that is the best option (and it is really easy to get), since TheCubical and SCS are always willing to sponsor competitions, so that is a minor point.

Lastly, regarding the venue cost/costs in general, currently we don't have a local delegate that we can use (and not sure when we will get one) so you will have to consider having a delegate fly out which will require you needing to pay for there airfare/travel cost, and that can be anywhere from $300-$600 or more, depending on a lot of different cases.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 1, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> My apologies @KingCanyon for the late reply. I was just going through everything and realized that your question got missed by me.
> 
> With respect to the venue, I think it could possibly work, but my only concern with a venue that size is that you would only be able to have at max 60-65 competitor limit (maybe less depending on how many solving tables/stations you have), especially since you have to take into account:
> 1. Each competitor bringing 1-2 people (that can vary by person of course).
> ...


If that particular venue isn’t the best, I could potentially have other options. My dad works at an elementary school called Summit in Divide. (15 minutes from Woodland Park) and I’m sure I could work something out where I could get the venue for free. A problem with this venue could be its relative remoteness from Colorado Springs (45 minute drive). I also don’t know if the venue is large enough. There is a gymnasium and a cafeteria that are connected by a stage curtain. I would send you pictures, but I can’t seem to find them online. If I lived in the Springs, I would probably look for one there, but I know that I could probably get a better deal with pricing in Divide with my dad being a teacher.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 1, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> If that particular venue isn’t the best, I could potentially have other options. My dad works at an elementary school called Summit in Divide. (15 minutes from Woodland Park) and I’m sure I could work something out where I could get the venue for free. A problem with this venue could be its relative remoteness from Colorado Springs (45 minute drive). I also don’t know if the venue is large enough. There is a gymnasium and a cafeteria that are connected by a stage curtain. I would send you pictures, but I can’t seem to find them online. If I lived in the Springs, I would probably look for one there, but I know that I could probably get a better deal with pricing in Divide with my dad being a teacher.


So I wouldn't say it is not a option, and it can work (especially if we ever have a local delegate), but with the way things are right now I don't think the venue for the cost (venue and delegate cost make to much sense) although we can make something work. 

The other thing you can do if you want (and I will as well) is see if there are any venues on the west side of the Springs (like near Manitou) that are big enough, and have a decent price. 

Your school (and like you said) may not be the best option, due to where it is located. Is there any chance that your father or you can get a school closer to the Springs? I am not certain if since your father works at a school, he could contact another one and get a place for cheap, but that might be something to check on.

Again, the venue you found could/can work for competitions, just for the cost of that and a delegate, it probably is not the best option, if that makes sense.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 1, 2019)

Going to agree with Tristan here. The venue would work normally, but due to its location, getting a delegate would be rather hard, as they would have to fly into COS. Venue cost will most likely easily exceed $750. However, if it is there, 50-60 people would easily go. 

Try contacting other venues in your area, such as the schools in Woodland Park RE-2. If you're a student at a school you go to, you may be able to get a large enough room for free.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 1, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Going to agree with Tristan here. The venue would work normally, but due to its location, getting a delegate would be rather hard, as they would have to fly into COS. Venue cost will most likely easily exceed $750. However, if it is there, 50-60 people would easily go.
> 
> Try contacting other venues in your area, such as the schools in Woodland Park RE-2. If you're a student at a school you go to, you may be able to get a large enough room for free.


Summit is in Woodland Park School District, but I see your point. I was thinking about contacting other schools, such as the middle school here in Woodland Park, as they have a considerably large cafeteria, and a stage that could be used for scrambling. I presume that the place could have 60-70 competitors. If that doesn’t work, then I may have to look in Manitou Springs/western Colorado Springs.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 2, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Summit is in Woodland Park School District, but I see your point. I was thinking about contacting other schools, such as the middle school here in Woodland Park, as they have a considerably large cafeteria, and a stage that could be used for scrambling. I presume that the place could have 60-70 competitors. If that doesn’t work, then I may have to look in Manitou Springs/western Colorado Springs.


That sounds great and thank you very much for helping with this, and trying to find a venue. We do sincerely appreciate your willingness in trying to organize a competition. Please keep us posted on what you come up with, and if you have any questions about anything.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 2, 2019)

I apologies for a double post, but for anyone that will be going to Western Champs in Utah in 2020, there are some individuals that are/might be interested in carpooling, so if you like that option or are interested in Carpooling someone please post that here, DM's or via email to me and once I can find out who is and who is not interested I will let the other party know.

Additionally, if you are planning on flying, the only airport that you can fly into is in SLC, so you will need to most likely rent a car, unless you know someone local that can pick you up. @Underwatercuber mentioned that there is also a lot of public transportation between SLC and Provo so that might be a option as well, but I don't know much on that yet but will look into it and past something here accordingly.

*FOR COLORADO COMP NEWS:*
The "Colorado Springs Winter 2020" is officially announced and on the WCA website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoSpringsWinter2020

Registration opens on Thursday, December 5th, so please be sure to register early to guarantee a spot.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 2, 2019)

I registered for Western Championships! Really excited to do 16 events (all but 5BLD), and the time limits and cutoffs are great. Super excited for that! I also will be attending Colorado Springs Winter and will be doing all events. I would like to get a sub-30 OH single (meet the cutoff), get a 17 second 3x3 average, and get a sub-1:00 4x4 single.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm gonna do all events and hopefully be western skewb champion!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, I would say that the chances of me going to the Western Championships are now about 50%. My parents said that if I do this month long summer program in Denver, then I may be able to go. I still don’t know yet, but I might want to carpool or I may fly in. 

Also, why do only the top 12 of each event go to finals at Colorado Springs Winter? I thought it was 16. In addition, why are the cutoffs decently hard? It is because there is a large competitor limit? I may have to seriously practice 5x5 and 6x6 to make those cutoffs. I’ll probably get some new cubes from the cubicle or SCS.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 3, 2019)

12 is probably because finals had too many people to get through at vdo also time restraints are because it would be more ideal to get through events faster also big cubes are notorious for slowing down competetions and gettting them behind(these are all assumptions please correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 3, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Well, I would say that the chances of me going to the Western Championships are now about 50%. My parents said that if I do this month long summer program in Denver, then I may be able to go. I still don’t know yet, but I might want to carpool or I may fly in.
> 
> Also, why do only the top 12 of each event go to finals at Colorado Springs Winter? I thought it was 16. In addition, why are the cutoffs decently hard? It is because there is a large competitor limit? I may have to seriously practice 5x5 and 6x6 to make those cutoffs. I’ll probably get some new cubes from the cubicle or SCS.





oliver sitja sichel said:


> 12 is probably because finals had too many people to get through at vdo also time restraints are because it would be more ideal to get through events faster also big cubes are notorious for slowing down competetions and gettting them behind(these are all assumptions please correct me if i am wrong)


Your pretty much spot on @oliver sitja sichel. After VDO and talking to Calvin, (and something I have been thinking about from other comps), is that it makes more sense to have 12 people in finals then 16, and the main reasons for that it, 1. It won't take as long. and 2. Most of the time the top 16 are the fast scramblers and if you only have 12 then you will have at least one more scrambler, and that will help speed up final rounds. 

I am not opposed to comps with top 16 making finals (and that is something that we have been doing at previous comps), but we wanted to see how this goes, and if we like it (which I already to) then we might be doing it more often.

With respect to the cutoff times...well that is something that we are thinking will be something we will be doing more often at comps (having lower cutoff times that is). Reason 1 for that, is it helps get people to practice the event and get faster rather then be sub x and say "Well since I am already sub x, I don't need to practice that event as much", so by having people practice that event it will make it more competitive. Reason 2. By so doing it you can have more event, or more rounds of events, since the slow people will tend to get 1 solve for 6x6, and 7x7, and 2 solves for 4x4, 5x5, Megaminx. With that being said I am just fine with looser cutoff times for some comps, but that is up to the organizer and delegate on what would be best. And for this competition we wanted to do something different and see how it does.

Here is the thread with discussion on cutoff times for competitions: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/what-should-be-fair-cutoffs-for-competitions.75516/


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 3, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Your pretty much spot on @oliver sitja sichel. After VDO and talking to Calvin, (and something I have been thinking about from other comps), is that it makes more sense to have 12 people in finals then 16, and the main reasons for that it, 1. It won't take as long. and 2. Most of the time the top 16 are the fast scramblers and if you only have 12 then you will have at least one more scrambler, and that will help speed up final rounds.
> 
> I am not opposed to comps with top 16 making finals (and that is something that we have been doing at previous comps), but we wanted to see how this goes, and if we like it (which I already to) then we might be doing it more often.
> 
> ...


it is nice that the time limits are still quite achievable (i personally am fine doing only 1 or 2 solves so that i can at least get a single)oh is a perfect example its 20 wich seemed a bit unfair to me but at least i can fix my 58 in comp single


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 3, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Your pretty much spot on @oliver sitja sichel. After VDO and talking to Calvin, (and something I have been thinking about from other comps), is that it makes more sense to have 12 people in finals then 16, and the main reasons for that it, 1. It won't take as long. and 2. Most of the time the top 16 are the fast scramblers and if you only have 12 then you will have at least one more scrambler, and that will help speed up final rounds.
> 
> I am not opposed to comps with top 16 making finals (and that is something that we have been doing at previous comps), but we wanted to see how this goes, and if we like it (which I already to) then we might be doing it more often.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! That does make since with the time constraints with more competitors as well as having extra scrambles for latter rounds as that was a minor issue last comp.

On another note, my dad talked to his principal in Divide about the competition and she said that we could use the venue for free. Now I know that you were leaning toward a venue in Woodland Park/Manitou Springs, but I think it may be better to have this competition in Divide because of the cost of the venue and availability. Now, I do think this may have to be a smaller competition due to the venue being a bit smaller than Discovery Canyon. I will send you pictures when I get the chance. Another issue would be the delegate. Since the competition’s venue is free, most of that would be taken care of. However, the venue is out of the way (About a half hour from Rudy’s in the Springs according to Google Maps) and this could cause issues, so we would have to find a delegate willing to go out of their way a bit to go to the venue. Again, I don’t want to confirm this, I just want your opinion on it, as you have more experience than I do. I just thought that a free venue a bit out of the way would be better than one that costs money.

EDIT: Also, do you think that this competition would be in April? I thought you said that two others will be having their comps in February and March.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 3, 2019)

I would love to have a competition in divide, as it is a lot closer to my house than the colorado springs competitions, and a free venue is hard to beat. I do know that there are a lot of competitions going on in early 2020 though, so I think you would be best waiting until after western championships. The venue sounds great though, really hope you can make it work, good luck!

Edit: There are a lot of comps in early 2020, but none in April that I am aware of, so I think it would be fine if you held your comp in April or waited, whatever works best for you.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 4, 2019)

R.I.P feet my 2:50 average will go down in history(im actually so sad)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 5, 2019)

A few hours late, but registration for Colorado Springs Winter is now open: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ColoradoSpringsWinter2020/register

Also, stay tuned for a competition to soon be announced for sometime in February (most likely the 15th). 
Organizer: Sam and co-organizer, me. 
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 BLD, Square 1, Clock, and Pyraminx
Location: Parker, CO or somewhere around there.
Competitor limit: 80


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 5, 2019)

ok nice ill learn squan parity and if i dont then eh
also clock so once thecubicle releases their clock ill practice with that clock


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 5, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I would love to have a competition in divide, as it is a lot closer to my house than the colorado springs competitions, and a free venue is hard to beat. I do know that there are a lot of competitions going on in early 2020 though, so I think you would be best waiting until after western championships. The venue sounds great though, really hope you can make it work, good luck!
> 
> Edit: There are a lot of comps in early 2020, but none in April that I am aware of, so I think it would be fine if you held your comp in April or waited, whatever works best for you.


So here are some updates/thoughts for the comp that you would like to host (which again thank you for your help with that, and trying to host a comp).

I just drove through Woodland Park today from Monument, and after making the drive it gave me a few ideas that I believe would make the most sense.

1. With WLP being a decent drive from COS and Denver (more so from Denver), although not unlike many comps I have been to in Longmont (or even people in Pueblo to Denver/Longmont), I don't for see your comp filling up completely, and if it does then I am wrong, haha. I think for a lot of people in Denver the 1 1/2 hour drive or more might take a little more planning since they either have to get up early or stay nearby at a hotel, although again other cubers have done that for other comps.

2. With respect to the date, I have heard from 2 people that they are thinking about hosting a comp in April, although I don't know how much planning they have done (if any) and I think that if you can get yours hosted and find a delegate, then they will be fine waiting until July or so to host theirs, but I will check with them and see what they say. But if you can find a delegate, get a list of events/schedule, a few possible dates that will work, and a venue then we can make your comp come true. 

Any other ideas that come to me, I will let you know.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 5, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> So here are some updates/thoughts for the comp that you would like to host (which again thank you for your help with that, and trying to host a comp).
> 
> I just drove through Woodland Park today from Monument, and after making the drive it gave me a few ideas that I believe would make the most sense.
> 
> ...


Do you think AJ would be available or do you suggest that I contact another delegate?


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 5, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Do you think AJ would be available or do you suggest that I contact another delegate?



I would actually wait to contact delegates until you confirm your venue, dates, events, and schedules. Once an ethics investigation concludes, you may be able to contact AJ.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 5, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Do you think AJ would be available or do you suggest that I contact another delegate?


Oops, sorry I forgot to mention that in the last post. We will wait until we hear back on AJ, and from there we will know what delegate to contact.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 5, 2019)

would it be reasonable to start thinking about late 2020 comps as i have some ideas about some reasonable dates and my shool has done speedstacking competitions before however those are speedstacking competitions another thing they do wich annoys me is they had this rule for the speedstacking ALL COMPETITORS MAY NOT RUN JUMP OR DO ANY INTENSE PHYSICAL ACTIVITY wich would kind of stop runners from doing there jobs but i think i can work it out


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 5, 2019)

I am not serious about organizing a competition yet, but I would also be happy to organize or co-organize one in late 2020, especially here in Summit county (Near Breckenridge). I have a few possible venues, and would only want it to be a very small comp. Not sure how many people would want to come up here though, including a delegate.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 6, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I am not serious about organizing a competition yet, but I would also be happy to organize or co-organize one in late 2020, especially here in Summit county (Near Breckenridge). I have a few possible venues, and would only want it to be a very small comp. Not sure how many people would want to come up here though, including a delegate.


if you want to organize i could co also late 2020 is best to think about as april has some competition to hold a comp that month


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 6, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I am not serious about organizing a competition yet, but I would also be happy to organize or co-organize one in late 2020, especially here in Summit county (Near Breckenridge). I have a few possible venues, and would only want it to be a very small comp. Not sure how many people would want to come up here though, including a delegate.





oliver sitja sichel said:


> if you want to organize i could co also late 2020 is best to think about as april has some competition to hold a comp that month


@PingPongCuber , having a competition in Breckenridge might not be a bad idea (since you might get some cubers further west come, however that is a bit of a remote area of Colorado in regards to nearby cities/major highways and most people would have to wake up really early on the day of the comp, or find a place to stay in Breck. This is kind of the same thing I pointed out to @KingCanyon with having a comp in WLP, but Breck is a little more out of the way (which is not a bad thing at all) and I think trying to get other possible cubers out that way interested in attending a competitions is a great thing.

The other idea I just thought of is if @oliver sitja sichel and you would like to co-organize a comp and Oliver has a venue on the east side of the Rocky's then you can have a bigger comp and it is closer to Denver, although having a comp in Breck is still a good idea (you just may not have as many people as you would near Denver) although again I think trying a comp in/near Breck is a good idea especially if you can find a delegate.

With that all being said, seeing as it seems you and Oliver are thinking late 2020 that gives you and all of us to figure something out, and get things planned.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 6, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> @PingPongCuber , having a competition in Breckenridge might not be a bad idea (since you might get some cubers further west come, however that is a bit of a remote area of Colorado in regards to nearby cities/major highways and most people would have to wake up really early on the day of the comp, or find a place to stay in Breck. This is kind of the same thing I pointed out to @KingCanyon with having a comp in WLP, but Breck is a little more out of the way (which is not a bad thing at all) and I think trying to get other possible cubers out that way interested in attending a competitions is a great thing.
> 
> The other idea I just thought of is if @oliver sitja sichel and you would like to co-organize a comp and Oliver has a venue on the east side of the Rocky's then you can have a bigger comp and it is closer to Denver, although having a comp in Breck is still a good idea (you just may not have as many people as you would near Denver) although again I think trying a comp in/near Breck is a good idea especially if you can find a delegate.
> 
> With that all being said, seeing as it seems you and Oliver are thinking late 2020 that gives you and all of us to figure something out, and get things planned.



Sounds good, we do have a lot of time to figure things out. Any comp up here would be a smaller one, because it would be my first and because we might not get as many people, but considering how full each waitlist on Colorado has been so far, and how fast comps fill up, I think a small competition up here would be just fine. The hard part is getting a delegate, but we are getting a lot more nearby delegates to choose from.

I am also happy to co-organize with Oliver, but as close to me as possible as so far I have had to wake up really early or get a hotel for all of my comps [emoji23]


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 6, 2019)

i do what you do for comps however its a farther drive for me in breckin however i can get there(hopefully)


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 6, 2019)

Breckinridge would be a really cool competition idea to have. Maybe the day after we can all get together and ski if the slopes are open.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 6, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Breckinridge would be a really cool competition idea to have. Maybe the day after we can all get together and ski if the slopes are open.


Agreed, but if the comp is in August/September (which I think would be best) I don't think the slopes will be open.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 6, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Agreed, but if the comp is in August/September (which I think would be best) I don't think the slopes will be open.



Haha, I don’t even ski downhill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 6, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Breckinridge would be a really cool competition idea to have. Maybe the day after we can all get together and ski if the slopes are open.


ive only gone skiing once and i was scarred for life


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 6, 2019)

I really like skiing (second to xc of course)


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 7, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I really like skiing (second to xc of course)


You do cross country or cross country skiing? I do cross country for running, but am not very good at skiing in general. It can be fun though, but I mainly still to the greens!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 7, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> You do cross country or cross country skiing? I do cross country for running, but am not very good at skiing in general. It can be fun though, but I mainly still to the greens!


i agree even though i suck i enjoy it (i also like track)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 7, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> You do cross country or cross country skiing? I do cross country for running, but am not very good at skiing in general. It can be fun though, but I mainly still to the greens!


I do cross country for running.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 7, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I do cross country for running.


Nice! Do you run for a certain school? Also, what’s your favorite distance? I personally run the 5K at my school for XC and have a 19:04 5K. I also know that Z3Cubing does cross country and runs in the low 17’s, which I think is really good.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 7, 2019)

I run for kokopelli so not a school and my favorite distance is either 10k (~48 minutes) and the mile (6:45) Also yeah Z3 is really good!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 7, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I run for kokopelli so not a school and my favorite distance is either 10k (~48 minutes) and the mile (6:45) Also yeah Z3 is really good!


im like 9:30 a mile so im not the best but i only started this year(what is the best way top learn squan parity)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 8, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> what is the best way top learn squan parity


Just yolo it.

I learned from one of those pamphlets that come with the cube and it took me like 10 minutes to get it down.
Learn it in triggers so that it is easier.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 8, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Just yolo it.
> 
> I learned from one of those pamphlets that come with the cube and it took me like 10 minutes to get it down.
> Learn it in triggers so that it is easier.


well then i have to change my profile pick


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Nice! Do you run for a certain school? Also, what’s your favorite distance? I personally run the 5K at my school for XC and have a 19:04 5K. I also know that Z3Cubing does cross country and runs in the low 17’s, which I think is really good.


19:04 is great And 17anything is darn fast. My 5k pb was ~18:30 back in high school. I've always been a better distance runner though. I ran for chaparall


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 10, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> 19:04 is great And 17anything is darn fast. My 5k pb was ~18:30 back in high school. I've always been a better distance runner though. I ran for chaparall


Ah yes, Chapparal is good. I knew a runner on their team that ran in the 16’s.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 11, 2019)

Just would like to let you all know that there are only 17 slots left for Colorado Springs Winter 2020, so if you have not yet signed up and would still like to compete, make sure you register soon.

Also, the February 15th competition in Parker, CO has been submitted to the WCAC and we should have that up soon on the WCA website.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 12, 2019)

nice im hyped for so many comps in so little time i can get a good 4x4 average


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 12, 2019)

Colorado Springs 2020 has some pretty fast/low cutoff times for nxn>3. I suppose that’s nice for the experienced/advanced solvers and will attract some good talent but it definitely makes that particular competition much less appealing to me (I can’t meet any of those times yet). It is good motivation to practice though!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 12, 2019)

i think its reasonable as im good with fixing some bad singles ive gotten in the past like my oh 57 single i average sub 35 so i dont care (it also helps the comp go faster)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 12, 2019)

I also think it’s reasonable. I’m just slow


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 12, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I also think it’s reasonable. I’m just slow


oh


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 12, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Colorado Springs 2020 has some pretty fast/low cutoff times for nxn>3. I suppose that’s nice for the experienced/advanced solvers and will attract some good talent but it definitely makes that particular competition much less appealing to me (I can’t meet any of those times yet). It is good motivation to practice though!


For most events it is a little faster then previous competitions, but as many people are getting faster (and with the amount of more people wanting to compete in Colorado) having a slightly lower cutoff time(s) will give us the ability to have either more events or more rounds at competitions. And to be clear I say this as someone who can no longer for now get those times anymore, but I still enjoy competing as best as I can, but more over with the helping of growing the community (especially in Colorado).

With that being said, @EngineeringBrian I think that even if you don't make cutoff or time limit for some/most events, there is a lot of enjoyment in attending comps and getting to meet other local competitors, so I would say if you can make the competition, we all would still enjoy getting to meet you. But that is completely up to you and what you think best.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 12, 2019)

Olde Town Parker 2020 is officially annunced on the WCA website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OldeTownParker2020

Registration opens on December 15, 2019 at 12:00 AM UTC, and there is a 85 competitor limit. I look forward to see you all there if you can make it.

There will also be t-shirts/gear for the competition, so keep checking back on the website for more info on the details and design for the competition.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 12, 2019)

My apologies for the triple post, but I think this is worth it.

Huge thanks to @weatherman223 for getting to it before me, but there is now a local Colorado Newsletter that we have started up, and will be kept up to date on local cubing news, either upcoming comps, new SR's, etc., so if you are interested in subscribing to that click this link and sign up: https://mailchi.mp/91473c0b7d50/mhscnewsletter

Don't worry, I will keep posting here new info and up to date news as well, but the newsletter is something that hopefully will reach more people and provide another source for informing people of local news.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 13, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> For most events it is a little faster then previous competitions, but as many people are getting faster (and with the amount of more people wanting to compete in Colorado) having a slightly lower cutoff time(s) will give us the ability to have either more events or more rounds at competitions. And to be clear I say this as someone who can no longer for now get those times anymore, but I still enjoy competing as best as I can, but more over with the helping of growing the community (especially in Colorado).
> 
> With that being said, @EngineeringBrian I think that even if you don't make cutoff or time limit for some/most events, there is a lot of enjoyment in attending comps and getting to meet other local competitors, so I would say if you can make the competition, we all would still enjoy getting to meet you. But that is completely up to you and what you think best.


I agree, I understand I won't make some cutoffs for my first few comps while I progress but I could still enjoy myself just being there and meeting people. I'm sure seeing some better cubers would be inspiring too!

I think it's great there's more traction and interest here locally. I felt like a total outlier cubing circa 2008 at the school of mines where I think the cubing population density would be higher than average! I think it's cool to hear my younger cousins and family talk about kids cubing in class at school etc. I wasn't even exposed to speed solving until college

I'm amazed at how far hardware has come in the past 10 years and it's great to see more people getting involved and times going down. I remember being blown away when Felix got the 7.64WR average and now sub-10 solvers are not Mythical creatures but common. I still see things from the perspective of decade ago sometimes since left solving and just came back


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 13, 2019)

im stuck in mid 2017 i still feel like 5 second solves are insane no there are 4 second full steps wich is like wut how even i cant sub 20 4x4 solves wut a 30 5x5 solve i know this makes me seem like a cubing old man but i miss when the 3x3 wr seemed achievable by anyone it still is but mid 3 is hard to beat 3x3 hardware is insane now we have the guhong v3 m a 54mm stickered cube we only had the 354 before this and now im like woah look at that cute 2x2 issa penguin (i remember when someone got a 6 they were instantly a mythical creature)now we have 6 averages in 3x3


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 13, 2019)

back then though, the WRs were just as hard to beat considering hardware and efficient methods and stuff.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 13, 2019)

i agree but the 4 second wrs were achievable by almost anyone that is sub 10


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 14, 2019)

Registration for Olde Town Parker 2020 opens in less then 24 hours. Make sure to register soon to make sure you have a slot in the competition, and we look forward to seeing you there.





__





Register for Olde Town Parker 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 15, 2019)

Registration for Olde Town Parker 2020 is now open: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OldeTownParker2020/edit/registrations YAY!!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 15, 2019)

so many comps 2 months in a row of comps woah i am blown away


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 15, 2019)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> so many comps 2 months in a row of comps woah i am blown away


I know and am very thankful for all the help and support everyone has been giving, with helping organaize, staff and run these competitions. Without you all none of these competitions would be possible, and I look forward to getting more comps announced soon.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 15, 2019)

i learned squan parity (im still not going to compete though)


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 15, 2019)

Update: I may be ready propose some events for my competition in April by the end of the year and get a schedule ready. I just need to find a delegate after that. Also, do any of you know what the events for the March comp will be looking like?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> I may be ready propose some events for my competition in April by the end of the year and get a schedule ready. I just need to find a delegate after that


Sounds good and I look forward to seeing the event list. Additionally, we were asked to wait on announcing any competitions from March on, until we hear back from the WQAC/WEC.



KingCanyon said:


> Also, do any of you know what the events for the March comp will be looking like?


For one comp (which seems more likely than the other one) will have 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Megaminx, Pyraminx, and Skewb. 
I have been told by Mitch that someone else is interested in possibly hosting a competition in March as well in Colorado Springs, but I am not certain if that will happen.

Lastly, all registration slots for Colorado Springs Winter 2020 have been filled and a waiting list has started.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 17, 2019)

I created a WCA account and i registered for the Parker 2020 competition today! This will be my first ever comp and i registered for 3x3,3x3 blind, 2x2 & pyraminx. 

I've always been a 3x3 guy and never did much dedicated practice on the other puzzles (except blind) but i figured i might as well compete since i'll be there


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I created a WCA account and i registered for the Parker 2020 competition today! This will be my first ever comp and i registered for 3x3,3x3 blind, 2x2 & pyraminx.
> 
> I've always been a 3x3 guy and never did much dedicated practice on the other puzzles (except blind) but i figured i might as well compete since I'll be there


Very glad to hear that you will be attending, and that you can make it. We look forward to meeting you there and please let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 22, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Update: I may be ready propose some events for my competition in April by the end of the year and get a schedule ready. I just need to find a delegate after that. Also, do any of you know what the events for the March comp will be looking like?


After just talking with Bradley (one of the Utah delegates) it seems we are on for local 2020 comps, and Calvin and him, or maybe a different delegate will be happy to come out to delegate some Colorado comps, so if you are still interested in your comp please let me know in a PM all the details for your comp (especially the date to make sure it works for one of them) and after that we can contact Bradley or Calvin.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Dec 22, 2019)

as the new year inches closer and closer what are some goals you guys have mine is to continue developing my 3x3 method criss cross(you have a garunteed x cross each solve i still need to get a sub 10 with it to at least semi prove it is a reasonably viable speedcubing method


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 22, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> After just talking with Bradley (one of the Utah delegates) it seems we are on for local 2020 comps, and Calvin and him, or maybe a different delegate will be happy to come out to delegate some Colorado comps, so if you are still interested in your comp please let me know in a PM all the details for your comp (especially the date to make sure it works for one of them) and after that we can contact Bradley or Calvin.


Alright thanks! I should have a proposed schedule and events ready within this week, so I’ll PM you and you can let me know what you think of it.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 22, 2019)

The Greeley person now wants late march. If that’s the case, then I’ll be skipping the competition, as for one it’s my holiday break, and two, the town is rather unsafe. If it’s mid March, I’ll consider going.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 22, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Alright thanks! I should have a proposed schedule and events ready within this week, so I’ll PM you and you can let me know what you think of it.


Also, Ryan. If you need any help with co organization, hit me up and I can see what I can do. I’d be happy to help if the date is one I can make.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 22, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Also, Ryan. If you need any help with co organization, hit me up and I can see what I can do. I’d be happy to help if the date is one I can make.


I just need to see what days I have outdoor track meets on. It may be hard to see what those days will be this far in advance.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 22, 2019)

Sorry for the double post, but nice job to Brayden for getting the 2nd 4x4 blindfolded solve in Colorado history in Dallas. He got a 17:35. SR still stands at 13:31 though. I hope to learn 4x4 blind and go for this SR!


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 23, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Sorry for the double post, but nice job to Brayden for getting the 2nd 4x4 blindfolded solve in Colorado history in Dallas. He got a 17:35. SR still stands at 13:31 though. I hope to learn 4x4 blind and go for this SR!


Thanks!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 27, 2019)

Just registered for Olde Town Parker 2020! I will be competing in everything if I decide to learn square-1 before then. I’m mainly excited for the 3 rounds of 2x2, 3x3 blindfolded, and of course 3x3! It should be a fun comp like the one in January.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 28, 2019)

Also planning on going to Olde Town Parker 2020! Will be competing in everything. Loving the three rounds of 2x2 :^)


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 6, 2020)

I've decided to post my updated goals on the Colorado Springs Winter 2020 competition. My goals are on the left and my ambitious ones are on the right

3x3: PR Average/Sub 13 Average, Sub 11 Single, Make Finals
4x4: Don't Fail/Sub 1 Single, Make Cutoff
5x5: Sub 2 Single/Make Cutoff, Sub 2 Average
6x6: Sub 4:30 Single/Make Cutoff
Skewb: Sub 10 Average/Sub 9 Average, PR Single
OH: Sub 30 Single, Make Cutoff/Sub 30 Average, Sub 28 Single


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jan 6, 2020)

my only 2 goals are to make 3x3 oh and 3x3 finals(for 3x3 its if I get lucky)


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 6, 2020)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> my only 2 goals are to make 3x3 oh and 3x3 finals(for 3x3 its if I get lucky)


Yeah man, 3x3 finals may be pretty hard for this comp. Psych sheet has finals at a 12 average. I’m sure it will be slower than that for making, but it is still going to be tough.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 6, 2020)

My main goals are to get a SR OH average, sub 10 3x3 average, and sub 3.3 Skewb average.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yay got a 1.78 Skewb SR single and a 16.57 OH SR average!


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 12, 2020)

Did pretty well at the competition. These are my results.

3x3: Got a 13.4 PR average and a 10.43 PR average first round! Didn't do as well second round with a 14.43 average and sadly missed finals.

4x4: Did pretty bad, as I didn't make cutoff. Also, my results aren't entered in for some reason.

5x5: Got two sub 2's, a 1:59, and a 1:53 single, both PRs. I sadly didn't make cutoff though.

6x6: Got a 4:20 PR single which I'm happy with.

Skewb: Nice 8.89 PR Average

3x3 OH: Got a 29.58 PR average and a 28 PR single! Sadly, I missed out on finals by one spot.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 12, 2020)

Well that felt like another pretty good comp (minus the ridiculous issues that SpeedStacks is causing us with there timers and displays), but other then that all went well.

I just wanted to thank @weatherman223 for getting the competition held and all the time and work he put into getting the competition official. Also, huge thanks to Mitchel Lane for coming out to the competition to delegate it. Without you that was not possible.

Thank you everyone else as well for either your help with staffing, judging, and just showing up to the competition to compete. Seeing all the eager returners and first timers at these competitions motivates me to keep trying to host competition and watch everyone have a great time, even though I can't compete well at all myself, so thank you all for that.

I look forward to seeing all that are coming to the February competition, and in case you have not yet see there is another competition that was just announced this past Friday that is being held in Greeley, CO on March 28th. Info for that is here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthernColoradoSpring2020



BradyCubes08 said:


> Yay got a 1.78 Skewb SR single and a 16.57 OH SR average!


Congrats once again all the SR's, and thank you (and your brother) very much for all you help at the competition. It was sincerely appreciated.



KingCanyon said:


> Did pretty well at the competition. These are my results.
> 
> 3x3: Got a 13.4 PR average and a 10.43 PR average first round! Didn't do as well second round with a 14.43 average and sadly missed finals.
> 
> ...


Congrats on all your PR's. That is quite a few in one day. Thank you as well with all your help, it was much appreciated.

I do apologize for your 4x4 results not being entered. I will drop Mitch a email about that, and cc you on it. So hopefully we can get that fixed, and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jan 12, 2020)

the only things i care about are 3x3 and 3x3 oh but for 5x5 i got a overall pb of 2:10.98 and then for 3x3 i got a pr single of 10.33 first round also first round pr 13.something average second round got a 14 average i didnt make finals for skewb in first round i got a 6.something average and in finals i got bad first round was pr though oh i got sub 25 average first round second round i got not sub 30 then for 4x4 i dont honestly care


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 13, 2020)

Goals for Olde Town Parker I suppose!

2x2 - 2/3 of the rounds be sub 3 - Win the comp
3x3 - Sub 14 average - Make finals
Blind - Sub 3:30 single - Use M2
Clock - Sub 14 average - Podium - SR single 
Pyra - Compete
Sq1 - Compete


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 16, 2020)

Registration for Northern Colorado Spring 2020 opens in less then 24 hours. Be sure to register early to get a spot for the competition: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthernColoradoSpring2020


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 17, 2020)

Registration for Northern Colorado Spring is now open and we are already at 10 people: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthernColoradoSpring2020

We look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like Luke Garrett (12th in the world at 3x3) and Marcus Kamen (7th in the world at pyraminx) have already signed up. Hope I can go as it should be a fun comp.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 25, 2020)

Been a while since I updated y'all.

Less then 10 day's after registration for Northern Colorado Spring 2020 opens, we have completely filled up and started a waiting list. That is a bit insane, but really great to see.

A competition was just announced today that is being held in Colorado Springs, on April 25th, 2020 and it is called Pikes Peak Big and Blind, and by the name the events are 5x5-7x7, 3x3-5x5 BLD and 3x3 MBLD. This is the first time that a competition like this has been held in Colorado. Registration for this competition opens this upcoming Thursday (January 30th) at 5:00pm MST or 12:00am UTC. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PikesPeakBigandBlind2020

There is also a competition being planned for July 11th that will be held in Dillon, CO and that one should be announced very soon...despite it being several months away.

I know that there are several other competitions in the works/planning, but those still need some work before we can for sure announce anything.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 25, 2020)

Sadly I won't be able to go to the comp in Greeley because my parents said it was too far, but I will be going to the February one. Also, I most likely won't be able to go to the blind competition because I have a track meet . However, I do look forward to go to the June one and maybe the July one depending on certain circumstances. anyway, it is exciting seeing the Colorado cubing community grow and I look forward to going to more of these competitions and improving.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 26, 2020)

Awesome. The one I am organizing in Dillon (July 11th) will have 75 competitors and will have 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx, OH, 3BLD, Redi Cube, and the main event, Square-1! Just thought I’d share a bit of info on that. It will probably be announced very soon, but I might wait until the may comp is announced first.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 26, 2020)

We need more comps with skweb!


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 26, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> We need more comps with skweb!


My comp in June will have skewb!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 26, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> My comp in June will have skewb!



Sorry if you already announced this, but what other events are you having?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 26, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry if you already announced this, but what other events are you having?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be having 2x2, 3x3, Megaminx, Skewb, 5x5, and OH.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 26, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> My comp in June will have skewb!


Isn't your comp in May, since Western Champs is in June? Or are you still having it June 6th?


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jan 26, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I will be having 2x2, 3x3, Megaminx, Skewb, 5x5, and OH.


5x5 yes a comp with 5x5 we need more oops with 5x5
(I'm currently racing pingpongcuber for sub two average)


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 26, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Isn't your comp in May, since Western Champs is in June? Or are you still having it June 6th?


I would prefer to have it the weekend before, but I'm not sure because Bradley is delegating a comp the weekend before. Maybe Calvin could come?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 26, 2020)

Summit cube day is announced! Registration opens Feb 1st! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SummitCubeDay2020


----------



## DaMaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi everyone. I've followed the chat a while and decided to make an account and say hi!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jan 29, 2020)

DaMaster said:


> Hi everyone. I've followed the chat a while and decided to make an account and say hi!


nice


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2020)

DaMaster said:


> Hi everyone. I've followed the chat a while and decided to make an account and say hi!



Welcome, have you been to any competitions?


----------



## DaMaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Ya. Just ones nearby. My last two have been the last two Colorado Qualifiers


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 29, 2020)

DaMaster said:


> Ya. Just ones nearby. My last two have been the last two Colorado Qualifiers



Cool, I went to both of those. Hopefully you can come to a few more, there are four announced right now and a lot more in the making.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jan 29, 2020)

well there are going tp be hopefully more competitions in that area except just dever only if i organize a comp though as i wouldnt do a 2 hour drive in september i went to qualifiers 2019


----------



## DaMaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Awesome, I'm registered for Northern Colorado Spring 2020, and I will try to see what else I can get into.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 29, 2020)

DaMaster said:


> Awesome, I'm registered for Northern Colorado Spring 2020, and I will try to see what else I can get into.


Cool!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

DaMaster said:


> Hi everyone. I've followed the chat a while and decided to make an account and say hi!


Welcome @DaMaster. Glad that you joined the forums, and to have you here.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 31, 2020)

Registration for Pikes Peak Big and Blind is now open: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PikesPeakBigandBlind2020

We look forward to seeing you there if you decide to go.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 31, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Registration for Pikes Peak Big and Blind is now open: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PikesPeakBigandBlind2020
> 
> We look forward to seeing you there if you decide to go.



Signed up!

Goals:
5x5: Sub-2:00 average
6x6: Get an average
3BLD: Sub-3:00 single
4BLD: Success
MBLD: 3-4 Cubes


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jan 31, 2020)

my goals for pikes peak big and blind go as follows 5x5 sub 2:00 average 6x6 get an average and for 7x7 im barely sub 10:00 right now so i might have improved by t
hen idunno


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yup, registration for Big and Blind is now open. 10 competitors already including some familiar faces . 

Should be a pretty lax and friendly comp where we can all have fun. Very excited for it.

(And a quick shoutout to @openseas for helping delegate, its a huge help  )

Summit Cube Day registration opens tomorrow! I'll send out a newsletter about it and Big and Blind tomorrow evening.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 4, 2020)

Goals for Olde Town Parker 2020:

2x2: Sub 4 Average/Make Finals

3x3: Sub 13 Average

3x3 BLD: Success

Clock: Sub 30 Average?

Pyraminx: Don't Fail

Square-1: I Don't Know

Stretch Goals: Sub 6 BLD Single, Sub 10 Pyraminx Average, Make 3x3 Finals, Sub 10 3x3 Single


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Feb 4, 2020)

more reasonable goals fo OTP for 3x3 sub 13 average and a sub 11 single and make finals for 2x2 get a sub 5 average and dont plus 2 for once for 4x4 sub 1:00 average for clock 21 average for pryaminx sub 9 average


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 4, 2020)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> more reasonable goals fo OTP for 3x3 sub 13 average and a sub 11 single and make finals for 2x2 get a sub 5 average and dont plus 2 for once for 4x4 sub 1:00 average for clock 21 average for pryaminx sub 9 average


4x4 is not an event for Olde Town Parker. Also, it is cool that we are both going for sub 13 averages. What is your global? Mine is high 13-low 14.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Feb 4, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> 4x4 is not an event for Olde Town Parker. Also, it is cool that we are both going for sub 13 averages. What is your global? Mine is high 13-low 14.


oh woops what is global is that what you generally average if so prbably like 12.6 or 12.7


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Feb 4, 2020)

when i dont mess up of course


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 5, 2020)

I’ll do mine:

2x2: finish EG 1 before the comp, sub 2.5 average

3x3: hopefully PR (sub 9.7) average sub 8 single

clock: don’t embarrass myself, sub 17 average

Square 1: sub 13 average, don’t get 5/5 parities

Pyra: Sub 4.5 average, sub 3.5 single

Bld: beat Sam, sub 1:05

other goals: podium in at least 2 events, continue PR streak


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Feb 8, 2020)

my goals for pikes peak big and blind because I'm really excited for it 5x5 sub 1:55 average for 6x6 cub 3:45 average and for 7x7 sub 5:00 average as by then I will have practiced a bit im not doing any bld events so ill probably be judging bld most of the comp


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Feb 14, 2020)

Hyped for olde town parker tomorrow! I've been inactive on this thread for a while, so I thought I'd post my goals here:
2x2: sub-4 average would be nice, don't really care about 2x2
3x3: would like sub-11.5 avg, maybe sub-9 single if I go crazy
3bld: just a success would be nice, not looking for much more
Clock: been practicing this one a lot, sr avg would be cool, hopefully I can win
Sq1: I'd just like to podium, don't care about actual times a ton
Pyra: maybe pr, don't care about this event either


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 16, 2020)

Olde Town Parker was a fun competition. I got to meet some new people and set some PRs. Here is a review of the events.

3x3: R1: 14.99 average, Pretty bad average due to nerves and bad scrambles.
R2: 13.67 average: This was a decent average, but I was looking for something a bit better. No 3x3 PRs this competition and I missed out on finals by 2 places.

2x2: R1: 3.60 PR Average, 2.69 PR Single, This was an absolutely fantastic average for me. Every solve had pretty good scrambles and good executions besides the 7. I am also happy about the 2.
R2: 4.65 Average, Pretty okay average for me. The counting 5 did not help, but it did secure a spot in finals.
R3: 4.84 Average, This was a bad average for me. I wasted the 3.2 at the start and ended with two 5s. Hopefully I can be sub 4 globally at 2x2 in the future.

3BLD: R1: DNF Average, On the first solve I got a 4:24, but forgot one corner during memo. On the 2nd solve, I forgot one letter pair during execution. Lastly, the third solve was a train wreck with 4 flipped edges. I am quite sad about how this went, especially the first two solves.

Pyraminx: R1: 10.63 Average, I do not practice pyraminx that much, so this was expected. I plus 2ed an 8, so that was not good.

Clock: R1: 25.63 PR Average, 20.53 PR Single, Great results in clock! The single in an overall PB and the average may be as well. I used a better clock for the average, so that is a big factor in this result.

Overall, Olde Town Parker was not my best competition, but I still got 4 PRs and almost 5. My best result would have to be my 3.60 2x2 Average. I was not expecting that. I will try and work to become faster for next time in some events.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Feb 16, 2020)

i did bad at otp at least i staffed and i also got pbs in 2x2 and pyra it also inspired me to try and learn bld


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Feb 16, 2020)

Pretty decent comp overall I'd say. 3bld success (albeit in the first round only), decent clock average, finally a sub-4 2x2 ao5, couple of sub-10 3x3 singles, and uh, well, some _motivation_ to practice sq1 more, heh. Excited for some of these upcoming comps, and I hope to have some more fun with y'all in future times.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 16, 2020)

Also, congrats to Logan Day-Richter for getting a 2.59 2x2 Average SR. Additionally, great 1:13.68 3BLD SR Mean and 59.96 SR Single by Brayden Wroten. The single is the first sub 1 in Colorado history!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Feb 16, 2020)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> i did bad at otp at least i staffed and i also got pbs in 2x2 and pyra it also inspired me to try and learn bld


i just realized i got pr averages in every first round of everything i competed in but i didnt make 3 finals so i am sad


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 16, 2020)

OTP recap

2x2: Goal sub 3 I got a 2.88 average in round 2 but +2ed out of 2.3x average in finals ((

3x3: Goal sub 10 average 10.01, 10.08, and 10.11 WHYYYYYYY

BLD: Goal sub 1:10 single 59.96 overall PB and SR  and a 1:13 mean so thats cool too.

Pyra: Goal sub 4.5 4.2 average in finals so yay.

Clock: Goal sub 17 Double DNF'd 2 15s at the start sooooo

Squan: Goal sub 15 16.53 average in finals with 4/5 parities and 20.88 average (with a counting 28 because of a DNF) with 5/5 parities


Pretty good comp except for 2 and 3 lol


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2020)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Goals for Olde Town Parker I suppose!
> 
> 2x2 - 2/3 of the rounds be sub 3 - Win the comp
> 3x3 - Sub 14 average - Make finals
> ...



2x2 - 3/3 were sub 3 - Won 
3x3 - Yes, Yes
Blind - Off by 9 seconds. Very happy with it!
Clock - Close, No, No
Pyra - Yes
Sq1 - No

Overall, very very good comp for results, super happy with 2x2. Massive thank you to Tristan Steeves, Sam Koch, and Bradley Sampson for organizing! They did an awesome job keeping everything on track.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Mar 1, 2020)

goals for noco for 3x3 11 average make finals for 2x2 3.5 vaverage make finals for 4x4 55 average finals is sub 50 so it would be tricky to get megaminx get a single pyra sub 10 average and finally for skewb sub 6 and make finals


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ok, here are my goals for NoCo:

2x2: PR average? Don't really care about it.
3x3: PR average, beat Raymos. 
4x4: Sub-1 Average, or at least single, beat Raymos.
Megaminx: Make cutoff (Sub-2 single)
Pyraminx: Beat Raymos, sub-8 average,
Skewb: None, dont care.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm going to follow the trend:

2x2: sub 2.3 average, win

3x3: sub 9 average, podium in on of the rounds

4x4: sub 38 average, sub 35 single, podium

Megaminx: sub 1:10 average, sub 1:00 single, podium

Skewb: sub 3 average finally, sub 1.78 single, win

Pyraminx: sub 4 average, sub 2.5 single, podium.

Other goals: have fun and don't fail easy scrambles


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 11, 2020)

Registration for Subalpine Cube Fest is now open! Make sure to register quickly if you are going to guarantee a spot.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SubalpineCubeFest2020


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2020)

As some of you already know, we have unfortunately have decided to cancel Northern Colorado Spring 2020, due to the Covid-19 going on right now.

We will look at a future date if possible, but that is not guaranteed at the moment.

Please stay safe and healthy, and we look forward to seeing you at future competitions.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Mar 13, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> As some of you already know, we have unfortunately have decided to cancel Northern Colorado Spring 2020, due to the Covid-19 going on right now.
> 
> We will look at a future date if possible, but that is not guaranteed at the moment.
> 
> Please stay safe and healthy, and we look forward to seeing you at future competitions.


do you think this will affect competitions such as wetern champs,bignblind.and summit cube day(my small school got cancelled so if the outbreak is still there it is probably likely they will get cancelled in my opinion i am not authority though so i dont know)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 13, 2020)

oliver sitja sichel said:


> do you think this will affect competitions such as wetern champs,bignblind.and summit cube day(my small school got cancelled so if the outbreak is still there it is probably likely they will get cancelled in my opinion i am not authority though so i dont know)



I think we are looking into postponing big and blind, but I don’t think we have thought about other individual comps yet.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 10, 2020)

Heres a site that me, @KingCanyon, and Raymos Castillo have been working on dedicated to cubing in colorado:

cubecolorado.weebly.com


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Heres a site that me, @KingCanyon, and Raymos Castillo have been working on dedicated to cubing in colorado:
> 
> cubecolorado.weebly.com


Hey this site looks great. I signed up for the newsletter!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (May 24, 2020)

yes yes it does


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 27, 2020)

Olive I think you should update your signature lmoa.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (May 27, 2020)

i should i will change it to


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (May 27, 2020)

main 7 is a spark next step down in price in 7 i would assume th motu magnetic one forgot the name


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Jun 22, 2020)

with the new regs it seems 5 person comps would happen if a comp were to be held while these rules are in effect this will be interesting


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 22, 2020)

@KingCanyon and few other of us started a Discord Colorado Cubing League! There are different sub-leagues so you can compete against others that average the same as you. We currently have 23 members and growing, so if you are in Colorado and want to join send me a PM!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 27, 2020)

Do you guys know how to find the state WCA records? I can't seem to break it down further than the US on the WCA website. I'm curious what the CO multi-BLD scene looks like.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do you guys know how to find the state WCA records? I can't seem to break it down further than the US on the WCA website. I'm curious what the CO multi-BLD scene looks like.








CubingUSA - State Rankings







www.cubingusa.org


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 2, 2020)

Is there a WCA in Colorado? I was looking on the WCA website and didn’t see any listed, the closest states with delegates listed were Utah and Arizona.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bh13 said:


> Is there a WCA in Colorado? I was looking on the WCA website and didn’t see any listed, the closest states with delegates listed were Utah and Arizona.


I think that delegates just come from other states, according to @PingPongCuber.


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Sep 2, 2020)

we do have a delegate in training here but recently the delegates have been from other states


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2020)

Bh13 said:


> Is there a WCA in Colorado? I was looking on the WCA website and didn’t see any listed, the closest states with delegates listed were Utah and Arizona.


Yeah, we had a delegate for a while, but life got busy for him and he resigned so we have been using out of state delegates since then. I was kindly appointed a trainee near the beginning of this year by the WCA and I was going to be a trainee delegate for several competitions that we had planned for this year (I think there was going to be about 5-7), but unfortunately that all got put on hold and I will most likely remain a trainee delegate until we hold a couple of competitions.

Hopefully by early 2021 we can have a few small competitions held and go from there.


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 3, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hopefully by early 2021 we can have a few small competitions held and go from there.



That would be awesome, it would be nice to go to a competition again without having to travel out of state.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 21, 2020)

This thread has not been very active, but currently Colordans are in the top four spots in the weekly competition!


----------



## Gatornade (Oct 21, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> This thread has not been very active, but currently Colordans are in the top four spots in the weekly competition!



Great Job Coloradans!


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Mar 4, 2021)

this place is dead but i think a lot of people have gotten faster over quarentine so all the srs will be gone the first day back to comps


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 4, 2021)

Well, maybe to start things off, who else is going to Western Championships?


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Mar 4, 2021)

yes


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 31, 2021)

Competitions are back everyone!!! On August 7th and 8th there will be competitions in Colorado springs!!! Hope to see you all there


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 31, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Competitions are back everyone!!! On August 7th and 8th there will be competitions in Colorado springs!!! Hope to see you all there


I’m so psyched that there’s some US comps being scheduled! Hopefully there’ll be one in the Midwest soon!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 31, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Competitions are back everyone!!! On August 7th and 8th there will be competitions in Colorado springs!!! Hope to see you all there


I might actually go to that one! Its been about 15 months since my last comp so I'd be hyped if I can go.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 31, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I might actually go to that one! Its been about 15 months since my last comp so I'd be hyped if I can go.


Cool! Hope to see you there, if we happen to go on the same days. Sorry if I missed this, but are you in CO or a different state?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

It looks like Cubing for Charity 2022 has already filled up. Does anyone know if there are works for another comp this summer in the Denver metro area?!?


----------



## The cubing studio YT (Jun 23, 2022)

Hey I'm new here in the forums


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 29, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> It looks like Cubing for Charity 2022 has already filled up. Does anyone know if there are works for another comp this summer in the Denver metro area?!?


There is one in Pueblo planned for August


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

The cubing studio YT said:


> Hey I'm new here in the forums


Welcome to the forums! Just a heads up your channel link does not work when clicked:


----------



## The cubing studio YT (Jul 1, 2022)

ok thanks I did not know this 
Edit: i tried fixing it i think it should work now


----------

